# [SOLVED!!!!] Reformating HD/install Win98



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello.. I found this post in a "resolved" thread, and posted a reply, but I don't know if anyone looks at the resolved ones?! anyway.. here's the original post I had a question about:



> _Originally posted by Toddles18:_
> *Few things first, you can't upgrade with a full install cd, has to be an upgrade cd.
> 
> If you want to do a clean install I'll guide you through the steps.
> ...


And my question is this.. 
I am reformatting from Win95 to install Win98 (I don't have an upgrade) I followed the instructions and reformatted the HD and when I try to do step #9, my CDRom isn't being seen. says "invalid path" (I think that's what it says)

can anyone help me figure out how to get my CDRom recognized so that I can install Win98.. 

thanks much!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Whittibo

Try typing: COPY *E:\*win98 *C:\*win98


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HELLO! thanks for responding.. 

I tried 
a: (floppy)
b: (assuming it's floopy too, shows same dir.)
c: (HD)
d: invalid 
e: invalid
f: invalid

I am trying to find another boot disk.. wouldn't that be my problem? that the boot disk doesn't have the drivers?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.bootdisk.com

They have what you need


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

and is it the bootdisk that I need? I already downloaded one this morning.. but it's not helping with the CDrom.. 
I downloaded another one but waiting for my dang floppy to format..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

BTW, that step (9) can be skipped...that just copies the setup files to your hard drive.

But you do have to get the CDROM working. 

Been in BIOS yet?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

This one should work:

http://utils.skull-tech.com/bootdisks/boot98.exe


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah.. checked out bios.. I don't know much about it, but got it to work last time.. 

I did set it to auto detect the drives.

I just downloaded the UBD (ultimate boot disk) someone else here on another thread recommended it.. so I will try it?! if not, I'll go to the site you suggested.. 

I'll be back!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. this is driving me crazy.. 
I put the new disk in.. it tells me "invalid system disk, remove disk.. blah blah blah"
so I take the disks out, it tells me something else..

I went back to my original boot disk I made this morning.. and I can see where it loads the driver for the CDRom.. 

so this must be a BIOS problem?!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

You had to download that file and run it to create a boot disk.

Its loading the drivers? Are there any error messages?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. trying the new one you just posted.. 

keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ohh... yours worked!! YESSSSS... Win98 is currently loading!!! 
wow.. I am keeping my fingers crossed!! 

thanks.. and I'll let you know in about 33 minutes what it's prognosis is!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad to hear it!

Keep us posted, please


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH NO!!! major road block.. 
I don't have the product code..  now what???

ok.. you might need some background on this.. 
a friend had computer problems.. turns out her harddrive crashed.. I took components from my old system and her system and put together another one. She had the Win98 disk.. I forgot all about the product code. 
This was a new disk when she bought it..but I think they are called OEM.. (not packaged version) so no documentation on it.. 

so how do I get a product code???? or is it product key? shucks.. anyway.. I am sure you know what one I mean..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yep, that would be a problem.

You say this is a new hard drive? Was Windows installed on another one, and can you get it? If so, we might be able to get the Product Key off of it.

I seem to remember a while back there was a thread on here where someone got the Key off a CD...but I may be just remembering wrong. I'm not certian it is on the CD. I'll dig around and see if I can find the post.

There should have been a Product Key printed on something somewhere with the CD.......


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. she bought the orig. computer as a "remanufactured" one.. and it came with the OEM disk. I have looked at her case to see if it had the sticker anywhere (my guy always puts the stickers on the case) 

I just checked out Microsofts site, and support for this item ended on July 1st, 2003.. (my luck) and on their forum, another person asked the same question.. and got pretty much the answer of "your out of luck".. 

sooooo now I don't know what to do.. all this work.. and still nothing. 

I don't know that the system would support anyother OS.. it's an older thing.. really just bits and pieces put together so that she can use for email and web.. 

oh.. and there's no luck on the old harddrive.. it won't even spin anymore..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Just hold on a sec, I think I might be able to help you....


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, I've searched and can't find the thread I remember seeing.

That key has to be documented somewhere.

You never mentioned who put it together (Dell ect). Maybe try contacting them?

I'll keep searching for that thread...I could swear Rollin' Rog was helping with it....I'll post back if I turn up anything.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHH.. wait.. you won't believe this.. but I called Microsoft.. and they gave me a new one!!
I am in shock!! I thought I would have to pull teeth.. but they just gave me one!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

I really can't believe this.. I can't thank you enough for all your help today!!

The computer is loading now, and doing my "plug and play" devices.. I am just sooooo excited!! 

I didn't think there was a way in *you know where* they would just hand over a new one! but it was a snap!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Good 

I have been searching for that thread for a LONG time now!! (Rollin' Rog has quite a few posts here  )

Glad to hear you got it going!

And You're Welcome!...keep us posted.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

whew.. I finally just came back.. I had to walk the neighbors dog home.. 
anyway.. I now have to search for all the drivers for it.. I know the screen is WAY off.. but it's coming along! I can't believe I did this..  
I still surprise myself every time I pull off something like this and it actually WORKS!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.driversguide.com


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

AHHHH.. I have been there before.. they had the soundcard driver I needed.. I knew I signed up with someone/somewhere, but couldn't remember where/when and I never got the membership email!!  this is cool.. THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, you should be all set then 

Good Job on that reinstall...it can be a pain!

Happy 'Puting


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Whittibo 

Sorry to butt in on your thread but i just have to ask panzer999 something.

panzer999 

Is that really you in your profile pic?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.. that pictures tooo funny! and here I have been all day long, so focused on this computer (that isn't worth 10 cents BTW) and I had no clue I was chatting with such a "young fella" 

now I gotta see if I can post my picture.. can anyone do that??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

LOL Flrman1

Bad picture of my daughter 

Now I have to pst a better one, darn it!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Oh well panzer999 I thought you were a genius!  

Not to say that you may not be regardless of your age.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *
> now I gotta see if I can post my picture.. can anyone do that?? *


Sure you can just go to the top of this page and click on "User Panel" and click on the "Photo Upload utility"


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

I did it..  

and how cool is it that flrman's picture is his avatar too?!  love that!! 

and now I notice that Panzers photo is gone.. perhaps a new one is on it's way


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Nice pic Whittibo! :up:


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

THANKS flrman! It was a "lucky" one.. (ya know how one in a million turn out great). I actually sent that picture to the Skinny Cow people asking them to make me their spokes person.. I guess they must be still considering it  

well.. I checked again for a new pic of Panzer.. nothing yet..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *Oh well panzer999 I thought you were a genius!
> 
> Not to say that you may not be regardless of your age.  *


Not by a LONG shot 

And that is a nice pic Whittibo!!

I was trying to get the scanner working for the first time in months, but it isn't cooperating with me. Little on is sleeping, so I just wait 'till tomorrow and use the camera 

Anyhow, hope things are going smoothly there Whittibo!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

THANKS.. they are going pretty well.. but with a 19k - 26k dial up.. it's SSSLLLLLOOOOWWWWWW going 

only 1 update downloaded and still installing so far.. 

can't wait to see another picture.. I love seeing peoples pictures!!  and thanks for the compliment..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HELLO again..  it's morning.. and I thought I would be able to finish my project today.. but I am stuck on a 19k dial up and the updates are killing me!!

I think I got the windows updates/service packs all done.. and now I am trying to find drivers. I went to that driversguide.com for help.. and you have to know what you have.. 

I seem to remember a little program that you could download that read your system. I had it on this computer before I replaced my HD.. and now I can't remember what it was. I am hoping someone here knows what it is so I can see if that would help me out a bit.

the two main problems I am having are the monitor.. can't change the settings and it's very poor resolution and I think 16bit color..  

and the sound card doens't seem to be seen either. I thought it was a 'sound blaster' and thought I had the driver all figured out for it, but can't find it now.. 

I am meeting my friend today in about 45 mintutes and was hoping to have it done so I could get this monkey off my back..but no such luck.. but soon.. maybe I'll be done in time to give it to her at church tomorrow..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hello again Whittibo

Here is a little program that will do just that:

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

Be sure to get the one for 'Personal System Information'.

Got kind of a busy day going, but I'll pop in and help when I can.

Good Luck getting the drivers. You shouldn't have any problem


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Aida32 is what you need. Get the enterprise edition.

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *Hello again Whittibo
> 
> Here is a little program that will do just that:
> ...


Great minds think alike! 

I suggest the Enterprise Edition because it gives a bit more info.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

perfect.. going there now!!

and I was able to find the other one I was talking about it is:
Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit 

is that any different? I am going to go down and try the one you guys said.. thanks!! I am leaving in about 20 minutes too.. so I'll be back later this evening!! have a GREAT DAY!!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

IMO Aida32 is better.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. its downloading.. but only 45% done.. gonna have to wait till I get home dang it.. why does life always have to get in the way when you got computer things to do


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *I suggest the Enterprise Edition because it gives a bit more info. *


I was thinking only of download size, thinking 'smallest' 

I use Enterprise also, flrman1. It is a little more in-depth.

And Whittibo, you're doing all this work then getting rid of the computer???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If I may.....I heard the word Dell 

Just go to their website, key in the tag number and you should be able to see the original way the system was shipped along with driver downloads  If the modem is working......

Otherwise there should be a DELL Driver CD that came with the system


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Heya AcaCandy

I think she traded out a few things to get the system working. Don't know if the Dell site would help, but wouldn't hurt to try 

And her modem appears to be working fine. Looks like she needs the video/sound card drivers now.

And I think she only has the Windows CD...she had to call M$ for a new Product Key for it because she had no documentation or anything.

Whittibo, you did write down that Product key and placed it somewhere safe that you will forget when you need it, right?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. I am finally home.. and believe it or not.. I am checking in on this forum before my OWN!!  (don't tell them OK)

first off.. I haven't been downstairs yet to check if that program downloaded all the way, it was about 1/2 done when I left. 

Candy.. did I say Dell??  If I did it was only because of MaryBeths thread kept me up late last night..  must have had Dell on the brain.. 

This little computer is a AMD166  and with Win95, it ran PERFECTLY Win98 slows it down quite a bit. but still moves ok. I took my old machine, and put in their floppy, CDRom and RAM and trying to make it run that way. So far so good. I had to format the hard drive because it's my OLD OLD one.. only a 2GB  (LOL) and can you believe that I bought that system new for $1400 about 6 years ago and used it every day till Sept '02 it ran wonderfully.. I just needed more 'upgradableity'

and Panzer.. yeah.. it's going to a good home..  and my stack of "old used parts that I don't want to throw away" is getting smaller and smaller  gotta love that right?! Oh.. and I am doing it for free too..  but the experience is PRICELESS

anyway.. I was just at their house.. and now the guy is asking me about building him a brand new system.. one for him and one for his son.. so that will be my next thread.. 

"to build one.. or to buy one.. which is best" 

ok.. heading off downstairs to check on that download.. I have been gone for almost 6 hours.. it MUST be finished by now..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, I guess everything went well


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHH.. lets hope so Panzer.. but I think the jury is still out on this one.. 

I put in that program.. LOVE IT!! ohhh.. it's good! it lists everything I have, and the manf. is.. and even links to the driver download.. 

I installed the driver for the video.. and all of a sudden it shut itself off.. and I tried to restart.. (then had company) then it restarted, and read the ram about 4 times.. finally it went on to Win98 screen.. and I had to run up here for a min. 

I have to go check on it.. keep your fingers crossed..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. I am back.. and nothing has changed. 
here's what I did. I went to the site, downloaded a driver (the correct one  ) and then went into the display, and settings, advanced and then chose driver and update.. I browsed to the driver, and hit install.. 

it went about it's business and acted like it did something important.. but then did that shut down thing, and when it came back.. everythings the same.

I have an extra 15" monitor.. so I put that one on, and rebooted.. and went to add/install new hardware, and it loaded a new driver for the new monitor.. but still isn't changing anything.

I have gone to microsofts website, and there aren't any new drivers available.. 

and the settings only can be changed to 2bit or 16bit.. and can't change the resolution from I think it's 640x

anyway.. I hope someone can help me with this monitor problem.. I am going to go try the sound card now..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The video driver download should have a setup.exe file.......did you run that? Don't choose update driver.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

What Candy said 

You should run the file, and it installs itself.

Same with the sound card drivers.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes, the sound drivers don't have a setup.exe -- usually if it comes with a mixer program of some sort, it may, but as a general rule, I don't think so............but I could be wrong


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ya know.. that's exactly what I thought it was supposed to be.. but it wasn't.. (on the video driver) there were 3 files, 2 were just text files.. and the other didn't have a .exe 

let me pull the link, and you can see what you think.. brb


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

You might be right Candy on the sound card...all I ever play with is Creative Audio and the like, and every driver for them I have gotten has been an .exe file.

But seems like she would have gotten an error message (or the file would not have shown anything to select) if there were not any driver to install when she did it manaully.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

UGG.. this thing is horrible.. I am on the 'old new one' now.. and it's sooo hard to read.. everything is distorted.. 

ok.. here's the link http://www.delta.com.tw/products/colormonitor/driver.htm and it shows all their different drivers.. I need the DE-770 one.. and the first and third are read only, and that middle one I assumed is the driver.. but didn't find the .exe


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OOPS.. I was going to ask you about the 'refresh rate'.. I know I had to change it on my last computer, but can't find it here.. would that be something that could cause this 'problem'?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

That is not the video card drivers...hold on


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

See, you need the drivers for you video card...those were for your monitor only.

What kind of video card do you have?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

humm.. I see what you mean.. 
ok... is this what you need?
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows 98
OS Service Pack	None
Internet Explorer	6.0.2800.1106 (IE 6.0 SP1)
Computer Name	FRED (new old one)
User Name	Nancy Fantoni

Motherboard	
CPU Type	AMD K6, 150 MHz
Motherboard Name	Abit AX5/PX5
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Triton 82430TX
System Memory	128 MB (PC100 SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award Modular (10/13/97)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port	Virtual Infrared COM Port
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)
Communication Port	Virtual Infrared LPT Port

Display	
Video Adapter	Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
Monitor	Delta DE-770

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Yamaha OPL3-SAx Sound System

Storage	
Floppy Drive	GENERIC NEC FLOPPY DISK
Disk Drive	GENERIC IDE DISK TYPE46
Optical Drive	MITSUMI CD-ROM FX4830T!B (48x CD-ROM)

Partitions	
C: (FAT32)	2008 MB (1338 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Mouse	Standard Serial Mouse


whew hoo.. lookie there.. it pasted everything  guess you might need it sooner or later eh?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

humm.. is the "audio adapter" the sound card?? because when I follow the link to the Yamaha site, I don't see my model number..

http://www.yamahamultimedia.com/yec/helpcenter/customer/help_win/soundcard_Whelp.html


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

*Video Adapter Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)*

Hmmm....not much info there 

We need to know who makes your video card so we can get the drivers for it. Can you dig around a little more in that program and try to get the name of the company that made it?

And 'audio adapter' is you sound card...might check driversguide.com for its driver 

I'll check it out for you.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. does this help?

Alliance ProMotion 6424	Video Adapter


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, driversguide.com has your sound card drivers. Just be sure to get the ones for OPL3-SAx. Make sure it has the *x* at the end


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Let me test this....

Try these video drivers:

http://beta.driverguide.com/beta/index.php?action=dosearch&fs=0&qm0=6424&qa5=4&qa6=58&qa7=1399&dp=3

You might have to sign in...do you have a login for here?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah.. I am at driverguide right now.. just pulled up the audio one.. want me to try the video one first?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

No, take your time 

Go ahead and get the sound drivers, video drivers will still be there when you are ready


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh boy.. this 19k dial up will kill someone 

ok.. I am 14% done on the audio, and just starting the video.. 
the stupid thing is.. I KNOW I have that promotion disk. I save EVERYTHING.. I am the girl with 11,000+ emails saved.. all because I might need them someday.. 

well.. I will try these.. it's just about 11pm, and these are gonna take a LONG time.. so I'll check back in awhile if Iam still awake.. if not.. then by morning I should be good to go!! 

thanks sooooooo much.. I think this little project of mine is coming to a close soon with all your great help!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

You're Welcome!

You've been really easy to work with and that makes things 100% easier on everyone!

You'll have it up and running right by tomorrow night, simple as that 

I think I'll get some shut eye also. Please don't forget to keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> oh boy.. this *19k* dial up will kill someone


WOW... is that all your modem gives you


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yep.. 19k down there is all..  
that might be my next project.. that old computer only has a 28k modem (that was the computer I used till last September I can't believe how slow it is compared to my new one.. ) the friends computer does have a 56k modem, but they were different. I don't know anything about modems, (don't know anything about rebuilding them or formatting either  ) anyway.. the only difference is they come out of different slots. I have the same slots as hers comes out of.. just not sure I can just stick the thing in them..

ok.. I am heading downstairs now to check on the progress of those downloads.. hopefully it stayed connected and all is ready for me!! :up:


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. now I see why you said we would have it by "tomorrow night".. I was thinking I could take it to church with me and give it to my friend this morning, but I don't think that's gonna happen.. 

currently I am downloading another program.. I didn't have WinZip.. so couldn't open the drivers..  it's downloading as I type.. souldn't be long now..


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Sorry to butt in but if you have a 56k modem with drivers you should be able to use it.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. butt in anywhere you want.. 
ok.. heres the thing.. no drivers?! 
I am taking my old computer, and a friends computer and trying to build one that works. my modem is only 28k which gives me 19k.. but she has a 56k in her's.

I am still working on the video card and sound card.. here's the latest:

I found the ProMotion disk, I have had it all along, and even used it, but the system says it's not made for my OS and didn't recommend it. I downloaded the new one.. and same thing.. so I gave up on the download.. and went back to the disk. I just told it to install.. it's restarting now.. Iam afraid to look 

I guess Alliance is out of business.. and only had drivers for win95 and winNT so I figured it couldn't hurt.. we can always go back if the Win95 one doesn't work. 

the sound card.. humm.. well.. not sure what happened. said "install was successful" but still no sound. I went into settings and I think, ( have to go look again) but I think it didn't see the installed driver.. I have to dig deeper with that one.. 

I'll be back!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just for fun, I try those drivers on the ProMotion disk.....they will either work or not.....usually the 95 drivers will work on 98....without reading back thru, I'm assuming that is the situation.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY Candy!!
yep.. you have assumed correctly! this is turning out to be another "MaryBeth Project" eh?! 

ok.. latest news..
I started it back up.. things appeared just fine.. I went in to adjust the settings to 256 color and 800x600 and it said I had to restart.. so I did.. and OOPS.. now nothing will come up. It lets me start in SAFE MODE.. but when I go back, it seems like it will start up normally, then goes to a black/blank screen.. 

also.. I checked the modems.. I have a ISA 28k modem in there.. my friends computer had a PCI 56k I have 4 PCI slots.. (something is in one of them) so does that mean I can just put her 56k into this system? do I have to put it into any special slot? #1 is being used, and it doens't look like there is enough room to get it into #2 but #3 & #4 have openings.. 

ahhh.. but at last.. I have to fix the dreaded video problem.. 

I looked at hers, and she doesn't have a video card. her plug for the monitor just has a cable going down and attaching on the motherboard.. guess there's nothing useful there eh?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can do one of two things, in safe mode, change the monitor to 16 colors, I think it should allow you to do that....it'll automatically start in 16 colors, but I think you need to make the acutal change and save and restart to get it to 'take' it. 

Or you can do scanreg /restore from a c: prompt and go back to yesterday....or this morning, if you rebooted prior to this mess up.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

I did change the settings, and it said it would reboot in 16 colors.. but then nothing comes up.. 

I'll try one more time.. and then might have to do the "scanreg /restore" thing... so how do I get to a c: prompt while it's starting??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

F 8 after the first happy beep.....then you should get a menu.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. tried again.. nothing.. also found the c: prompt.. 

going to do the scanreg/restore!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ARHHHH.. dang thing keeps hanging now. it will come up to the desktop, then just hangs.. 

I found drivers for the 56k modem.. (multitasking )

but I have to get this display thing fixed first.. oh yeah.. and sound would be nice too..  otherwise, who needs a fast modem if you can't see, or hear?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start in safe mode, start button, run, msconfig, and uncheck the autoexec.bat and config.sys files from loading, then go to the startup tab and be sure you have only scanregistry, system tray, load power profile(s) (if there) and restart.

Did you get a scanreg to restore? Also, how did this happen in the first place? Did you try to use the old drivers as I suggested, or did this happen before???


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

this happened after I installed the drivers from the Promotion disk. things are back to working ok. I did the restore, and it didn't like that i had installed WinZip, but it wasn't there. (because when I did the restore, it restored it back to before winzip) so I deleted winzip from the start up menu like it said, and now things are going ok again.. 

still horrible resolution.. no sound.. but modem is working.. cause I am down here on this computer now..


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *this is turning out to be another "MaryBeth Project" eh?!
> *


  

If you need the link for the modem that I found for MaryBeth I can search for it and post it for you. I was around 6 bucks and had FREE shipping! It was a 56k V.92 modem which is as good as it gets in dial up land.

I think MaryBeths thread is the only one that needs its own search engine


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, so, I guess it didn't like my idea, darn computer.........are the other ones downloaded yet?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.. I think I am ok with the modem.. i know hers works I am just downloading the drivers. but if all else fails, we'll stick to the 28k modem.. 

I am just trying to find drivers for the sound and video cards.. I am doing a google search right now, and have found a bunch of hits.. probably people like me trying to find out how to make this work..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL.. I think MaryBeth and I need to find new friends who can afford new computers..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. might have found something..

http://www.video-drivers.com/companies/58.htm

tell me what you think about these..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't see the 6424 there..........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.alsc.com/support/downloads.htm

Wonder about the 6422 drivers???? No more support from them though.......did the resolution ever work? Or I guess it probably did under 95?

You may be down to 2 choices....a new video card or going back to 95.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

isn't it the AT24?! my promotion disk has "AT24 & AT3D" but it's only for Win95


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

can't really go back to win95.. no support and no updates.. like outlook and internet explorer are old versions.. and doesn't that run the risk of security then? 

win95 actually runs faster on this.. but things don't work.. like even Norton doesn't like win95..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I was going by what you posted above........I didn't see the AT24 mentioned.........


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

sorry.. I think it lists as a 6424.. but when I found the disk a bit ago, it says AT24 so I am thinking they might just work?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Give it a shot, you might do a scanreg from the start/run command to back up the registry to where it is now, so you can get back to this one.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHHH.. good advice!! see.. that's why everyone loves you.. you think two steps ahead.. and you know what your doing! 

ok.. going to try now.. my fingers are crossed..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I like to think of it as CYA


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

UPDATE!!!
ok.. get this.. I got the video driver to work..  isn't that GREAT news!!! I am just jazzed about that.. 
I had to tweak it a bit.. but somehow it worked. 

now. i went straight for the modem.. can't get it to dial up.. got it to test it ok, now won't work..  I am still working on that.. then gotta hit that sound problem.. 

also got a BUNCH of their programs they want loaded.. he has a flight simulator.. and we'll see how well it does. he never got it to work on their old computer.. so I'll give it a whirl.. but not going to waste my time on it or nothing.. they are lucky if they get sound/video/email/internet.. that's all I promise..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please don't load any programs until we have everything else fixed......didn't the modem work before??? Which video driver did you use?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

A flight sim?? How much RAM that thing have?? 

OK, I see you've made progress. That's good. (Just HAD to mess with the modem, huh??  )

Hope the sound card drivers go easier....


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Also before loading any games check their requirements. The Machine may not be new enough for them. How about some details of the modem so others may help find drivers.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

oh whittibo, i see you get into messes too! thanks for letting me tag along candy! i got lonesome! lol


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

did wet chicken come up with the site for the 6.99 modem? i still have it if you want it...


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

http://us-depot.com/pc56kvpcida.html


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL guys.. i know.. I multitask.. that gets me into trouble.. 

ok.. no loading till everything is fixed.. 

Lets see if I can answer all the questions.. 

the modems.. mine was the ISA and only a 28k getting 19 (but I found settings that were only set to receive 19.. will try to change that)
the other modem is a PCI and 56k I found drivers for it, but couldn't get it to connect. no biggy.. I am no going back to the 28k.. it's fast enough.. remember, I used it till only last year!

the driver for the video.. well.. I loaded a new one that says it was for 95/98 (really was only for 95 though) and it asked me a couple times "file is older then the one you have, do you want to install anyway?" and I said YES.. and it worked GREAT!! it's perfect and clear.. 

the flight sim. is a OLD one.. only requires 486DX/66MHz , Win95, 8MB memory 40MG hard disk space.. 
he also has a fishing one here that's simular.. I dont' think they will be a problem.. he just couldn't get the controller to work.. (dumb thing probably needs a driver with my luck.. )

so.. I am working on the modem.. just putting back in the old one.. and putting the drivers back in.. I have all my disks and stuff.. I swear I never throw anything away.. never know when you'll need it!! 

and after the modem is in and running.. all we have left is the dang sound!  getting closer now..


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

where is panzer's picture?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oops.. I was downstairs... and you guys were all here 
lets see.. I have all the modems and drivers.. I had the one working, I just got greedy with the thought of having a 56k 

ok.. going back down.. I should be set up now and will be able to get you guys on that one down there..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well well well.. the forum looks much better at 800x600 256 color 

and.. I guess you know that this means I have the modem back up.. 

it's still at 19200kb slow, but not that bad actually.. it's very livable.. besides, its all relitive. if you don't know what your missing, your not missing it!!

ok.. now for the sound drivers and I think we're done..

glad you found us MaryBeth.. although this thread isn't as exciting as yours.. it's gotta be great when someone marks them [solved]


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *where is panzer's picture? *


I think I'm going to have to start my own thread about my scanner 

I forgot I let my sister use the camera for my nieces birthday and haven't gotten it back yet.

Oh well, it'll come together.....

And Whittibo, I'm always interested in good flight sims (and fishing sims for that matter  ). What is the name of that game? Sounds like I could even play that on my laptop.

And by chance, is the sound card drivers on a disk you've saved? (Still can't get over all those e-mails  ).


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

WELL.. all those emails are since gone.. but I have a new collection of about 8000 I would guess..  but my hd almost crashed and my friend told me I had to get rid of the emails.. to make room.. BAH HUMBUG.. it didn't make any room.. not the kind of room I needed anyway.. so now I have a 120GB (thanks to Candy ) and I can save all the emails I want!

ok.. flight sim.. just says.. "Microsoft Flight Simulator for Win95" it's got a little thing that says "smart saver" on it.. the ISBN number is 0-7630-4450-4

and the fishing game.. "Zebco Pro Fishing 3D" also says "smart saver" on it.. the ISBN is 0-7630-2816-9

I guess I'll have to play them to make sure they work.. so Ill let you know what I think.. I actually think I have hubby do it.. I am not much for games.  

ok.. sound card drivers.. well.. I am sure it's here somewhere .. just gotta find it.. this was the original sound card that came with the computer when I got it.. and I have all the orig stuff.. 

I found on the AIDA program.. that it's the Yamaha OPLA-XAx and I downloaded the driver last night.. it's listed now on the AIDA as having the correct driver.. but when I go to "system" and check the device manager.. I dont' see MultiMedia listed.. if I go straight into the multimedia part, I don't have a clue what all is listed.. 

the only reason (besides I can't hear anything) that I know something is not set up properly is that when I go to sounds.. and try to test a sound.. nothing comes up.. SOO.. could that mean that maybe the sounds aren't installed in my OS?? or should we assume it's the audio driver??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh yeah.. under Multimedia on the Audio tab.. Playback.. has no options..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. found some other things that might be helpful.. 

in the AIDA program.. it's listing "Windows Audio" as blank.. and PCI/PnP Audio as "Yamaha OPL3-SAx Sound systems"

I am going on a hunt to find that disk.. I seem to remember one labeled as "sound blaster" I know it's here somewhere..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

It's a driver issue. If nothing else, try driversguide.com, as I found drivers for it there last night.

And I have M$ Flight Sim 2002...'bout ready to buy 2004 

I'll check out the fishing game though.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY Panzer.. thanks.. 
yeah.. I have that driver you found.. and it's loaded.. but something is set wrong?! any other clues??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hmm...try this driver....

http://www.driverguide.com/uploads/uploads5/3165.html


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. I'll run back down there.. I was digging through all my old pile of disks and stuff.. only found a driver for a Toshiba.. don't know what that could be for?! I thought I would try a look up on google..  just curious..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Toshiba disk solved.. it was my old CDRom that I dont' even have anymore.. guess I can toss that!!  see.. I throw somethings away!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I just checked to have the computer install new hardware.. and there are 2 unknown devices.. how can we tell what those are?? 

also.. this driver is the same one I had from this morning..but I am going to load it agian.. and see if a second try will work!!  thanks so much!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try running thru the 'update' driver on the problem devices and point them to your download folder....I'm assuming you expanded the download


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

expanded the download?? If you mean, did I make a folder for my downloaded items.. YEAH!!  and when I left it.. it was searching that folder.. I am up eating lunch.. it's 2:30.. gonna get weak if I don't eat..  but I hate stopping.. 

ill go check to see what it found.. thanks!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Once it's in the folder, is there more than one item


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hummm.. lets see.. first off.. the yamaha one.. it just self executed.. so it's restarting now.. and yes, there were more items.. so I am having to go in and manually point it at each file.. is that what I should be doing? because I am assuming if it's not the right one, it won't find it.. and won't load it.. ?!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Nighttime is coming....hope I don't make a liar outta myself


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I didn't download it to test it, as I don't want to break anything on my computer  But, I thought it was a zip file.......in any event, if you double click on it and it goes thru an installation process, that should be all you need to do...if you double click on it and winzip pops up, then you need to put it into a file folder.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I downloaded it anyway and clicked on it and it definitely expanded somewhere, now I have to find it and delete it  and there is a setup.exe file with it...so go that route.


Crap! Put it on my desktop.........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Readme file:

Detailed step-by-step instructions:

1) Go to the Task Bar and click on "Start"
2) Click on "Programs"
3) Click on "Windows Explorer"
4) Locate the folder where you downloaded the executable file and open it.
5) Double Click on the folder called "Disk 1"
6) Locate and double click on "Setup.exe." Setup.exe will restart your computer so 
please make sure you exit all open application and save any files that you were 
working on.
7) The "Welcome" box will appear. Read the entire message and follow the instruction.
9) Click "Next"
10) At the "Setup Complete" dialogue box, read the entire message. Click "Yes..." 
on the Restart Windows. Click "Finish" for Windows to Restart the computer.

This will restart your computer. Windows will detect the hardware and automatically 
install the new driver.

Verifying the Installation of the driver:

1) Click "Start" from the Task Bar
2) Click on "Settings"
3) Click on "Control Panel"
4) On the Control Panel Window, locate and double click on the "OPL3-SAx Config" 
icon
5) On the OPL3-SAx Configuration Window, locate and click on the button called 
"About..."
6) On the YAMAHA OPL3-SAx Configuration Window, read the version number. 
If the last 4 digits of the version number match the executable file you downloaded,
then the mew driver was successfully installed.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH Panzer.. I forgot all about that!! no worries though.. it's only 3:30 here.. that gives me 8 1/2 more hours..  I do have to run shopping still ..but that will only take an hour! 

Candy.. lets see.. I downloaded it to the desktop, and then extracted it with winzip.. and it gives me 2 files and a read me text.. and if I click on the file 1.. it self extracts.. 

well.. I just went back down.. and nothing still.. very odd to me.. I am still tring to find out what those "unknown" things are.. they are located in the ISA slots.. and that's where the sound card is.. so I bet you anything, thats where the problem is..  would that mean that my sound card is bad?? they shouldn't cost that much right? and plus.. who uses their sound much anyway!! think my friends husband could use the flight sim. without sound.. I can call it "good" right now and just load the other programs.. and then Panzer wont' have to worry about me finishing..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, there's way more files than 2 

Trust me  you should see disk 1 and 2.....open disk 1 there is a setup.exe file........

What unknown things?????


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Nope, ain't getting off that easy 

Those 'Unknown' devices are things we have to get the drivers for.

Do me a favor....click Start, Settings and go into Folder Options. Click the 'View' tab, find where is says 'Hide extentions for known file types' and un-check it. Then you will be able to tell the .exe.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh Candy.. I am sorry.. I am not being very technical.. and I just screwed you up.. 
I am trying to eat lunch.. and then I was downing a bag of Cracker Jacks..  should have been paying more attention to this eh?!

ok.. I should have said "disk 1" and "disk 2" but when they show up on the desktop, they are in files.. labled as 1 & 2.. does that make since? and yes.. there ARE loads more then 2 files!! 

and the unknown things.. those are the 2 things that are showing up without drivers.. ok.. I am going back down.. it was trying to get online.. so I had to answer you from up here..  

I'll be back!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. I am down here now.. but the dumb video flipped back to the low resolution when that driver restarted the computer.. (well. it actually didn't restart it.. it hung there, so I had to ctrl+alt+del it)
ANYWAY.. ok Panzer.. just know that we can live without sound if we need to.. they are lucky they will have email and internet! 
ok.. changed the file type like you said.. and went back to the control panel.. then to system.. and to device manager.. I also made them show in order of where they are connected.. so that's how I knew they were PCI/ISA.. (or heck.. maybe everything added to this system would be one or the other.. umm.. guess I am not that smart then eh?)

ok.. changing the extentions didn't change anything that shows up.. I am going to try to type in what I have.. oh.. how bout a screen shot?? oh shoot.. don't have a program installed here that I could paste it to.. ok.. never mind.. back to typing.. because this might be all you guys need to know.. 


Plug and Play BIOS
Communication
direct memory access controller
Infrared PnP serial port
Motherboard resources
Numeric data processor
PCI bus
Alliance ProMotion
Generic PCI Modem Enumerator
Intel 82371AB PCI to ISA bridge (ISA mode)
IO read data port for ISA plut & play
Unknown device
Unknown device


ok.. lets hope that comes out the way I typed it.. and that it helps?!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

dang.. it didn't turn out.. I had al the tabs in there..  umm.. well.. hope you understand it now that it's all weird..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can paste directly here 

I'd like to see IRQs too


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You also may need to install motherboard drivers


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Whittibo, when I just downloaded that file, I just got an .exe file...no folder/readme.txt/ect....

You did follow the link I posted, or did you do a search there??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHH.. ok.. now hang on.. because I have a disk for the motherboard I think.. I am sending daughter after it.. 

ok.. now about the pasting .. I can't copy.. but can I paste a screen shot?! 

and what is a IRQ??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Panzer dear, you must double click on it........go ahead, don't be skeeerrrreeeed...........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try start button, run, then type msinfo32 and hit enter....go to hardware, irqs, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Panzer dear, you must double click on it........go ahead, don't be skeeerrrreeeed...........  *


LOL that ain't going to happen


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh boy.. lets see.. I have downloaded so many that I am confused now.. I have a folder with all of them in there.. I have 
2072.exe
95v2343.exe
hc.exe
infunist.exe
AT_114_1.exe

is that any of them?? 

also.. daughter just found the disk.. it's a "Master IDE Device Driver" (Intell PIIX3/PIIX4)

I'll put that in and search for those missing (unknown devices.. )


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We'll have to start calling you chicken little   









oops, hopefully WetChicken isn't around


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you talking about the video drivers witty one  Yes, I think you must be.....the sound drivers are the ones with the readme, disk 1 and disk 2.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

*95v2343.exe* 

And Candy...sticks and stones.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh you guys are funny.. and BOY is this thing slow.. makes me appreciate MINE!! 

ok.. here are the irqs (that's pretty cool by the way!! never done that before!)

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	Unknown Device
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	Generic PCI Modem Enumerator
10	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Infrared PnP Serial Port (*PNP0510)
12	(free)
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

"Master IDE Device Driver" (Intell PIIX3/PIIX4)

Is that a cd or floppy?

I take it you are still at ugly colors then?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. the colors aren't bad.. but the graphics aren't all that clear.. but I am only at 256 colors.. not true or high.. 

ohh.. shoot.. come to think of it.. there was a 3D part to that video driver.. I have to go back and get the other part.. bet that's the problem..

now that Device Driver.. isn't that what you need for the mother board drivers?? oh yeah, it's a disk..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL.. am I running low on brain cells.. I just told you that the master device was a disk.. hahahahahaha.. dummy me... it's a FLOPPY disk..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

whew.. wasn't it little JOHN from England who was having a hard time keeping up on marybeths thread.. wow.. now I know why.. you guys MOVE.. 

slow computer, even slower dial up.. 

ok.. you asked about drivers for the motherboard I thought? wouldn't that be the "Master IDE device driver".. humm.. sounded good to me.. 

also.. I think the video only needs that 3D driver now.. I have to go back to that driver download place and grab it..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think 3D is going to be of use......this is an older slower computer right.........you and MB have me confused. There must be a prize for the slowest computer.

Let's concentrate on the sound for now. I think those graphics are probably as good as you are going to get. I'm not sure why the display adapter isn't appearing in the IRQ listing, I'm assuming it is probably on 5.

I think the motherboard drivers are probably ok. Just set that floppy disk aside for now.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. the graphics should be pretty good on here.. yes it's an older machine, but I used it for everything up until last september..  I might just have to set the colors higher?!

ok.. back to the sound.. 

that sound card is in slot 4


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What happens when you run the setup.exe from disk 1 that you downloaded? It should be happy grabbing #9. What kind of mouse do you have on it? USB? I'd go into the bios and disable the serial ports before running the sound card setup, just to give it more room to play.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL.. ok.. just changed my video settings.. it let me do the true color 16 bit one with the 800x600 and that's much better.. now wonder woman doesn't look like she is throwing up anymore..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hopefully it stays set once you reboot


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ut oh.. lost me.. 

*What happens when you run the setup.exe from disk 1 that you downloaded? * isn't that the one that starts the installation?

*It should be happy grabbing #9. * who's grabbing who?? 

*What kind of mouse do you have on it? * VERY old one.. in fact it needed the adapter for it.. the bigger round end.. this mouse doesn't even had a scroll wheel.. 

*USB? * umm.. computer doens't even have USB 

*I'd go into the bios and disable the serial ports before running the sound card setup, just to give it more room to play.* umm.. would this still be useful??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH NO!! * Hopefully it stays set once you reboot * you mean it could go back?? that sucks.. maybe that's why it kept going back to the basic setting.. I thought it was from the program shutting down..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Windows 95 didn't support USB....

One note about the flight sim....unless it has a game port, your friend will need to install a USB card to hook the joystick into 

I'll look around for a better sound card driver...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *
> 10	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
> 12	(free)
> *


That's USB, and 12 is usually the IRQ the mouse wants unless it's a serial mouse plugged into one of the com ports......

To disable the com ports (serial ports) won't hurt anything unless something is plugged into one or both of them, you'll have to tell us that 

It just gives the other devices more IRQs to choose from. From the sounds of it, you have at least one ISA device and sometimes those puppies have jumpers on them that preset them to a certain IRQ. And I don't even want to try to get into that.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *Windows 95 didn't support USB....
> 
> One note about the flight sim....unless it has a game port, your friend will need to install a USB card to hook the joystick into
> ...


I thought we had 98.............down, down, chicken little, don't confuse me anymore


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

umm.. would a picture help??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sure, we love pictures.....didn't you read MB's thread


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.. and the flight sim controler.. it's a 15 pin (isn't that serial) it's not USB.. I know what those look like.. 

also.. their old computer had 2 USB ports that went into a slot.. and just connected to the mother board.. but theirs only had like 8 holes.. and on my mother board where it has the USB connections.. it's like 14 or 16.. so I didn't think it would work..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. I wouldn't have thought about pictures without MB's thread.. 

ok.. but do I have to upload them to my own server?? I'll go snap a few now.. 

brb


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Here are the sound card drivers straight from Yamaha:

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/lsi/us/support/driver/sax/95v2343.exe

And Candy, I thought this system had 95 on it before


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. I hate the Kodak program.. I can't resize the pictures.. and they are HUGE.. brb.. gotta open my PrintMaster..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *Here are the sound card drivers straight from Yamaha:
> 
> http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/lsi/us/support/driver/sax/95v2343.exe
> ...


I thought it did, but I also thought that it was a piece meal deal put together........but something is definitely finding a USB controller, so it may be onboard, and it may not have the header card attached to it, but it's definitely there otherwise Windows 98 wouldn't find it


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

computer 1

computer 2

computer 3

computer 4

computer 5

computer 6

ok.. there they are.. I even threw one in of my messy messy room with computers all over it.. that's supposed to be my kids playroom/school room.. but I over took it.. 

now.. at the time of posting.. only 3 of the images have been fully uploaded..


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

You may want to put this on both your computers. It is a very handy "Free" program for photos.
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. YES it originally had win95.. I never upgraded till I hit WinXP last year.. 

the motherboard does have the USB port.. but has more pins then the actual plug has. I had it plugged the other day.. maybe THAT is what one of those unknown things is?? I forgot that we went back to a restore today.. that would have done the trick?!

and yes.. this is bits and pieces from two machines.. mostly mine though. the only thing that has come out of hers so far were the CDRom and floppy.. 

also.. that other modem is still hooked in there.. but we see that.. it's not a 'unknown'.. 

ohh.. ohhh.. that USB thing she had.. it had 2 USB ports on it.. I'll go take a pic..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ISA sound card 

Why do we have 2 modems?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well hello Jm100dm.. glad you stopped by!! 

yeah.. someone posted that program last night.. and dummy me didn't get around to downloading it.. now I will kick my self in the behind for that one!! 

no use downloading it now.. with my dial up.. we won't need it by then.. because Panzer says we'll be done with this project tonight.. 

I'll get that thing downloaded while I sleep tonight... might need it for my next project..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Love the carpet, is that berber 

And 3 separate computer cases and a screwdriver


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

haha.. yeah.. the carpet is berber.. it's WONDERFUL... and cleans like a babies butt!! 

lets see.. the modems.. that's because I was trying to get that 56k modem hooked up.. it was a PCI and mine is only a 28k ISA

ok.. going to get those other pictures.. we used a 'flashlight' to light up the inside.. so you could see better..


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Just a thought. Our speaker plugs in the center hole. Have you tried them all with a cd playing?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't see a USB port.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jm100dm:_
> *Just a thought. Our speaker plugs in the center hole. Have you tried them all with a cd playing? *


Looks like the middle one says 'line in.' So, it appears it's plugged into the correct one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *I don't see a USB port..... *


Gotta be onboard without the connector  I have a board like that where USB header purchase was optional


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

computer 7

computer 8

ok.. you can't see these as well.. one is the USB plugs.. but that plug has 10 pin connector and the pins.. well.. there are 16.. but looks like #1 is missing..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK....

I read that the file you had to run for the drivers to install was *setupsa.exe*...is this the one you ran?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *also.. that other modem is still hooked in there.. but we see that.. it's not a 'unknown'..
> 
> *


You should pull the modem we aren't using out......one of them could be the unknown device....we just simply don't need anything trying to grab an IRQ away from the sound card.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I think I found the correct file.. but here's the list I get.. and I did the setup.exe

_inst32i.ex
_isdel.exe
_sys1.cab
_user1.cab
Data.tag
Data1.tag
Lang.dat
Layout.dat
Opl3sa.ini
Os.dat
Sacom.int
Saide.inf
Sareserv.inf
Sasound.inf
Sauninst.exe
Setup.bmp
Setup.exe
Setup.inf
Setup.ini
Setup.lid


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I'll give up on the 56k.. and pull it out.. should I restart after I get that out??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, looks like mine all over my desktop


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *ok.. I'll give up on the 56k.. and pull it out.. should I restart after I get that out?? *


  You need to turn it off prior to taking it out! So, yes, I guess the answer would be yes


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hahaha.. oh Candy.. you got files all over, and I have parts all over..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *hahaha.. oh Candy.. you got files all over, and I have parts all over..  *


Oh, you don't wanna see a picture of my tower or any close by location  I just got a USB case enclosure for one hard drive hanging outside of the computer  I have leftover screws too


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Yep, looks like mine all over my desktop  *


Yeah panzer, you have to run that file...don't be chicken  

Ahhhh...my desktop is so neat


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well shoot.. I pulled it out before turning it off.. sorry.. don't know WHAT I was thinking.. BUT.. heres the cool part.. system shut down.. and when I brought it back up.. the video settings were kept!! 

anyway.. it's out now.. and Panzer just HAS to litter his desktop too..  

umm.. so now what?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

OMG, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER pull anything out of a computer while it is turned on.....first, you could kill yourself! and second, you could short the computer out............


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY Candy.. I have extra screws too.. how on earth does that happen? I swear I think they multiply like rabbits!! 

My oldest daughter was keeping track of what ones came from where.. and she 'freaked out' when I put the wrong ones in, or didn't use them.. and have a had full left over..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HOLY SHMOLY.. I could have shorted out the dang computer.. 

thanks Candy.. I dont' think I really knew either of those?! I only heard about getting shocked.. cause aren't you really NOT supposed to be on carpet too? isn't that something to do with electrical shock?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Carpet is an issue too, but that is with the static and you can short out components too, so always touch the side of the computer after you have sat down on the floor beside it (I say that because of your photos). But NEVER NEVER remove a component while the computer is running..........

And I'm not sure you understand the severity of it....you could have hurt yourself more than the computer


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

TO ALL THE FOLKS READING THIS: DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!!!!!

IN ALL SERIOUSNESS.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

I guess I should learn computer safty eh?! I have never heard that before about getting killed.. really, the shock and shorting out is all I have ever heard of..

glad nothing has happened.. because honestly, I never even gave it a second thought.. 

glad I said something.. I might not have been so lucky in the future..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, onto the sound drivers now that we have all of our legal disclosures


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. I am back.. I was searching for info on that 3D thing for the video.. I had it.. it was installed all the time.. it's "Gamma control" and "video contrast".. didn't do much.. 

thanks again Candy.. I shouldn't have made light of that it.. and I am glad I found out the EASY way!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. so should I look for that file that panzer said I should have had.. I didn't see it anywhere in file#1


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *ok.. I think I found the correct file.. but here's the list I get.. and I did the setup.exe
> 
> _inst32i.ex
> ...


Run that setup.exe


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. that's the one that I did run.. it wont' hurt to run again.. right?!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

The drivers I posted from the Yamaha site go directly into setup, no folders created on desktop ect....

Now I need to figure out how to delete the drivers 

BUT IT WORKS


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/lsi/us/support/driver/sax/95v2343.exe


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. was that just on the last page?! i'll go download from there and see if another driver will work.. 

I am in and out getting my family their dinner.. don't want them to starve to death ya know.. 

brb


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Now I need to restart my computer for these changes to take effect.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

wow Panzer.. your fast!!
ok I started download.. BUT.. I notice thats one of the same ones I have.. you must have given that to me last night?! should I start with a fresh copy, or just use the one I have??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

That is NOT the same file....trust me. Just the same file name.

Start a fresh copy


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey, you got an extra Yamaha sound card?? I have the drivers installed for it already


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

haha.. no but I have a modem I can stick in the mail for MaryBeth.. just needs some drivers.. got some dell drivers for it?! 

ok.. fresh copy of that download.. on it's way.. 26% done already.. whew.. any faster and I think I would be scared..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm going to run out for dinner guys.......hopefully in the morning we'll have happy faces 

and no dead bodies


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I'm going to run out for dinner guys.......hopefully in the morning we'll have happy faces
> 
> and no dead bodies
> ...


Don't leave yet...we'll need you here to mark this thread [SOLVED] here in a few


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If we're that close  I'm not leaving 




Unless hubby drags me away, which will and can happen


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well guys.. I think candy can safely go to dinner.. 
I just finished that download.. clicked on it.. and it failed.. 

just wanted to let you know.. now I am going to go try again, and I'll get the exact error..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

do I have to turn off my Norton?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Couldn't hurt to turn Norton off....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ARH.. it has all these dang parts.. I have all but the 'ghost' off.. I am going to try that program again..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. it worked that time.. I rebooted.. (video settings stayed the same..  )

but still no sound.. is there something else I have to change?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Right-click on Start, choose Explore and go to C:\WINDOWS\MEDIA.

Got anything in that folder? Will anything there play??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok.. how bout if I try (TURNING OFF THE COMPUTER) and pulling that thing out, then putting it back in? or maybe in a different slot? would that make Windows pick it up?? 

I went to CONTROL PANEL and then MULTIMEDIA and when it opens, the PLAY BACK under the AUDIO tab says "perferred device" there aren't any to chose from..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hmmmm....*seems* like windows would pick it up, even if it isn't working.

Try changing slots, and I'll dig around for a setting that could effect it.

brb


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH good idea.. 
ok.. yes there are things in that file.. nope, they don't play.
BUT.. that reminded me.. do I need to download some Windows media player.. or was that just it?! 

it didn't look like the one I have on XP.. so I may just be confused.. 

anyway.. no go on the sounds..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. going to move slots.. Ill be back!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK 

Click System in the Control Panel, then click the Device Manager tab, expand PCI Bus...is it showing there? Any yellow "!" beside it?

Also click Start, Run, type in dxdiag and hit enter. Click the Sounds tab and see if you get an error there.

Remeber, AID32 picked it up...so we know that it can be recognized.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. before I shut down.. I was closing out screens and found one that said drivers had been installed for something.. just gave some letters?! 
anyway.. I did the media thing you asked for a couple posts ago.. and then got an error from the Media player.. here's what it said..

*Cannot play back the audio stream: no audio hardware is available, or the hardware is not responding. (Error=80040256)*

it also said to go to their website for more info.. so I went there.. and here's what it said..

*You have encountered the following error while using Windows Media Player:

You do not have a sound card installed on your machine, the sound card is not set up correctly, or another application is using the sound card. (Error=80040256)
More help is available for this problem - Click here to view it.*

ok.. running to go do those things in your last post.. brb


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. in the device manager.. heres whats listed when I expand.. 

Alliance Promotion
intel 82371AB PCI bridge (ISA mode)
intel 82371AB Power management controller
intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE controller
intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB universal host
intel82439TX Pentium processor to PCI


doesn't say anything about audio.. 

going to do the second thing.. brb


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. did the dxdiag and there is no sound card or driver loaded.. 
and the little notice at the bottom says..

*No sound card was found. If one is expected you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacture. *

ok.. going now to move the card.. i'll be back!


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

You should have something under *Sound, video and game controllers*.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ohh.. they have a sound troubleshooter..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

umm.. no help there..  ok.. moving now..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Man, I hope we didn't fry something when we forgot to shut down before taking out the modem....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

NOO.. didn't fry anything then.. otherwise we woudl have had this working before!!

ok.. get this.. I think I am on to something.. I did the ADD INSTALl new hardware.. and chose to "choose device" and went to sound, video, game controller and then went down to YAMAHA and over to OPL3-SAx and it wants to install the driver.. but can't install it because I dont' have a disk.. 

it keeps searching for THAT driver.. and tells me to browse for it.. or insert the disk... I can't extract those files you had me download because it's a .exe so why isn't the .exe program matching up?? 

I think all we need is the correct driver.. but not in .exe format.. does that make since?

I tried to browse all over the place. but still wouldn't find it..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

besides.. 'who's WE white boy??' you didn't forget.. and I was just not thinking.. or was lazy.. but it isn't anyones fault.. I get into things way over my head.. without thinking too! I have never taken a computer class (well.. took a 3 week corse on Word Perfect before..but that was WAY before Windows..  ) anyway.. I am not that worried.. if we can get it working great.. if not.. at least they got email and internet.. 

I just want to see about this other driver..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK, when it asks for a disk, point it to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Drivers and see what happen 

We have the drivers installed....should be there


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHHHH.. cool.. ok.. brb..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

As for 'Who's WE'...WE assumed that you knew not to take the card out before shutting down 

I do have another idear...try running AID32 and see if it still picks up the sound card.

And BTW, when installing new hardware, choose 'I will select it from a list', might work because we do have drivers


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. ok.. ok.. I am getting really excited now.. I pointed it toward that file... but it didn't find it in there.. 
so I explored to that file and guess what.. it's NOT there.. there are only 3 drivers listed in that file.. they are 

De-770.icm
gm.dls
dmreadme.txt

now.. I tried to do a search for that file I need.. it has the extension of .inf

but.. I forget how to show the extensions.. there is something you have to change so that it shows the 'unfriendly' extensions or something.. does that mean anything to you??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yep...in Folder Options, under the 'View' tab, choose 'Show hidden files and folder'....

But where is this driver stored?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh brother.. I posted back to you.. then lost my connection..and now can't get back on.. there is feedback/static on my computer.. and won't let the phone line go through.. that sucks.. 

ok.. sorry.. 

now.. I am down at this one.. and going to see about the aid32 I just wish I knew where that program was storing all our drivers..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

C:\Program Files\Yamaha\Yamaha SAx Driver



Forgot I installed it hehe


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

funny.. cause I browsed to that folder too.. 

ok.. I figured out how to show all files .. now I am going to do a search.. 

Panzer.. I dont' have a CLUE where the "land of broken windows" is.. but if you are in a different time zone.. then it's late where you are.. please don't stay up on my account.. another time.. another day.. I can fiddle with it a bit on my own and keep trying.. but it's 9:30 here.. and if your on the east coast.. that's 12:30.. and I just don't want you to feel like you have to see this through tonight.. 

love your help.. totally appreciate everything.. 
now.. I am going to search..


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

If you need a driver I can post it for you if you want.

Also, if the soundcard was previously installed on that computer you could just search for the drivers by using **.** in front of the extension.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

dang.. I pointed it to there.. and it tried.. the file was there.. but it says.. "the specified path does not contain information about your hardware".. 

bummer.. I am going to keep trying though..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *funny.. cause I browsed to that folder too..
> 
> ok.. I figured out how to show all files .. now I am going to do a search..
> ...


Whittibo, think I'll take you up on the offer. I need to be moving and somewhat alive at 5:30am (yep, it's 12:30 here).

I just wanted to get this fixed TODAY!  Kinda irks me when a computer tries to be more stubborn than me hehe

Believe me, if you don't get the thing fixed tonight, I will be back 

Have my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

LOVE YA!!! sleep well.. and I'll be back.. you can't get rid of me that easy.. and hey.. there might just be a surprise here for you in the morning!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey there WetChicken.. glad to see you again.. isn't it your bed time too?! man.. you guys all live in weird places.. 

ok.. we have the drivers.. but for some reason the install hardware thingy-ma-bob can't locate them.. I have even installed them.. 

I think I'll go try to install them again.. I am doing a search now.. for the file it says it needs.. but I had to unhide all the extensions.. 

oh.. and yes it was installed on this computer.. but we have reformatted the harddrive.. 

I'll keep posting as long as I can keep my eyes open.. or until my forum sends a search party out after me..


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

If you post the _exact_ make/model of the soundcard, I can find the drivers for you.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *ok.. we have the drivers.. but for some reason the install hardware thingy-ma-bob can't locate them*


I wasn't able to read the whole thread, what makes you think they are the correct drivers? Is it the disk that came with the soundcard?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. we have the drivers.. downloaded them twice.. panzer found me the one from yamaha them selves.. 

if you think it would help.. I just dont' want you to waste any time doing something that might have already been done. 

the sound card is a Yamaha OPL3-SAx


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

How old is the soundcard? Yamaha has two sites.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

...and what version of windows is on the machine?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

...and do you have "NetMeeting" installed on that computer? That soundcard had a bad problem with not playing when NetMeeting was installed because of a IRQ conflict.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Make sure the drivers that you have say YMF719-s or YMF719 on them. If they don't, then do a search for YMF719 and those should be the right drivers for the soundcard.

Make a new folder on your desktop and name it Yamaha Sound card. Open up the drivers that you download there and simply point to that folder when it asks for the drivers.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

sorry I wasn't here WC.. I thought I have had it fixed several times.. I have gotten it to locate all the drivers.. but still when it starts back up.. NOTHING.. 

then to top it off.. my computer did something crazy.. dang.. when the modem tries to connect, the connection is so static-y that it can't hear the ISP.. I even did a restore on it because the last restore was at almost 8pm tonight.. right about when it started having problems.. but the restore didn't do anything.. dang.. I am beginning to wish I knew NOTHING about computers.. 

ok.. I am going to take your advice and try those things.. I really wanted this fixed tonight.. just to close this out and make panzer happy..  doesn't look like it's going to happen.. but I haven't given up yet.. soon.. but not yet..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I uninstalled the NetMeeting.. 
downloading a new driver.. (figured what the hay.. can always go back?!) 
the card was installed on this machine brand new I believe in '98 (just a month before Win98 came out.. therefore leaving me with an "old system" and it wasn't even paid for yet..  )
I am now putting it with some other pieces from a friends computer, and installed Win98 on it.. 

I am only at 15% of this other download.. it's gonna be awhile..


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> sorry I wasn't here WC.. I thought I have had it fixed several times.. I have gotten it to locate all the drivers.. but still when it starts back up.. NOTHING..


Sorry, I didn't see you and I thought you were gone for the night. If I understand you correctly, then it loads the drivers, and the soundcard works, but when you reboot you lose everything again?

Do you get static on your phone too, or just when you use the modem?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> ok.. I uninstalled the NetMeeting..


OK you will need to reinstall NetMeeting, that is not how to correct the conflict with it. Once we get the soundcard up and running you can test the sound card to see if it works, when you are trying to post something and if it stops working then we need to find another IRQ for the sound card. You need to have NetMeeting on the computer, even if you don't use it because if you delete it you will have trouble with IE if you ever need to do a repair, or upgrade. Same thing goes for Outlook Express. If you delete it you could have some trouble with IE so we will have to work around the problem by finding another IRQ, but ONLY if you need to. We haven't gotten that far yet


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

GOOD MORNING!!!!

ok.. my "good" computer seemed to have solved it's own problem with it's sound/modem what ever the heck that was. I shut it down for the night, and now it works fine.. so.. problem solved.. 

now.. I just went down to the other computer the "BAADDDD" one.. and although I had reinstalled the drivers again, it's still not matching them up. and still no sound. 

WC.. I thank you for posting again last night.. I will go put NetMeeting back on there.. it was never set up.. just had a check by it in the 'start up' programs. I will go put that check back.. 

also.. that "bad" computer.. hasn't made one sound. it was my 'good' one that was having the problems with modem/sound. sorry for the confusion.. 

ok.. this morning, I loaded the drivers that WC told me to use, and it always seems to hang up on a file.. different file every time, but still hangs up... then I point it to a new direction, and it finds it.. continues to load, tells me to restart.. I do that and then NOTHING still.. but there isn't any sound before restarting either..

I am going to go back down and try the drivers again.. we'll get this sorted out..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHH.. what a piece of 'you know what'.. 
this is CRAZY you guys.. 

ok.. I loaded the drivers again, and no it's showing the yamaha TWICE in control panel/system/device drivers the first one has a yellow "!" on it.. and the other one if I click on it, it said 'this is working properly' but when I clicked on the drivers for it.. it said none were installed for it.. sooooooo I installed them for it.. and now it's telling me there is an unknown problem with it.. 

sheesh.. are we sure these people need sound? or can I just buy a new sound card?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Remove the one with the exclamation mark and reboot.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I am back.. GOOD MORNING CANDY!!!

here's what I have now.. I deleted that one.. restarted.. and now the other one has a yellow "!"

soo.. I pulled the dang thing out (after shutting down, turning off) and I got the numbers right off that sucker.. 
I think it's the same thing we have had.. but just incase.. it didn't hurt to check..

Yamaha
YMF719E-S

a couple things I have noticed.. the 'readme' file in the download that WC gave me.. it says that a icon should be in my control panel.. and it never has shown up there.. don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.

another thing .. I went to Yamahas site.. found the driver downloads.. http://www.yamaha.co.jp/english/product/lsi/us/support/downloads.html but .. if you look down at the bottom.. there is a driver for " OS/2" what does that mean? because in my BIOS.. that is what's listed there somewhere... I remember seeing it last time I was there. does that mean anything??

I dug around the house again today looking for that original disk.. I know I had one.. I am pretty sure it said something like "sound blaster".. and when the system is booting up.. something comes up about BLASTER.. I dont' know if that means anything.. I am just trying to throw stuff out there for you professionals.. cause it's gotta be hard not knowing all the "details"..

hope something here helps..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you run thru the setup.exe from an earlier link...the one I downloaded with disk 1, disk 2 and the readme file? Was that the correct download? If so, did that finish an install? On the start/programs list, is anything about a mixer program there? Let me look at the other link you posted. Also, on the yellow exclamation mark, can you choose update driver and follow thru on it....it's probably looking for an .inf file.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yes.. I have been doing the installs.. there was the one you posted.. then WC gave me another one last night. they seem to be installing.. sometimes ask for another file.. but then reboot.. and nothing. every time I look at the system in the control panel.. it always says the driver isn't loaded right, or unknown problem with the device.. 

when I click on the link with the yellow ! I can go in and update the driver.. I have done that several times.. I have also deleted it out of there, and totally reinstalled fresh.. but still doesn't work.

now.. I have to also say, I had this computer for 5 years, worked perfectly.. but it has sat for a year now.. is there any way to know if its the driver that's bad, or the card itself?

I am downloading both those programs from that link I posted above.. I dont know what site the other downloads I have gotten were from.. but I guess if what I have isn't working, then trying another one won't hurt?! 

I won't do anything till you tell me the next step.. but if we need them.. I will shortly have both of those drivers off that site..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Never mind, still looking, some idiot put that one.

Have we tried that one yet?

Which system did you get the sound card out of?????


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

the card was in the system it's in now.. it wasn't touched.. only took out the floppy, CDRom and HD, and now I put in her floppy, CDRom, and my old, old HD.. 

I dont know if we have been to that link yet.. there have been so many.. I can't keep them straight anymore.. 

should I try that one you posted.. before the others?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.driverguide.com/uploads/uploads4/7636.html

That one looks like the one we've tried before right??????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And 'this' system has no brand name right? Was the sound card purchased separately? And did you find the driver cd you were talking about? That may shed some light too.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hahaha.. I just walked down to the other computer.. and by the time I got here, reloaded the page, your link was gone.. I thought I was losing my mind.. 

ok.. I have the one downloaded from that site I posted.. I am sure it's the same one we have been using.. but I am 91% done with that OS/2 one.. 

what is that OS/2 thing.. would it work? is it worth a try? I know that was in my BIOS.. should I go to BIOS and see if it's still there?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And don't bother with the OS/2 drivers, different operating system. That driver on Yamaha site looks like it's the same one at drivers.guide 95v2343.exe.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

whew.. your fast.. 

ok.. I don't remember that page of the one you just posted.. but couldn't some of these be corrupt? does it hurt to try more?

the system we are fixing has no name brand.. it was built for me from my 'computer guy' (now that I found you guys.. I think he just lost my business.. I can do the work myself.. bet your scared now eh?!)

yes, the card was an 'add on' to the mother board.. and I didn't find the disk. 

I am doing a google search for 'sound blaster' I have no idea why that stands out in my head.. and dont know why I can't find the dang disk. I have disks for everything else.. so maybe I drempt that?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

From everything I've seen and read so far, the last one I posted the name to should work. What happens if you try to run thru the uninstall instead.

Then run thru the install again, don't go so fast....read everything that it is doing and the files that it may be asking for. Some installations look for files from the Windows cd too.....don't just hit enter, enter, enter because you *think* you know what it's saying since you've been thru it so many times......


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

haven't tried the uninstall.. should I try to uninstall it, then download that one you just posted?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think the one I just posted is identical....same name as what you've downloaded, I did it again and got prompted to overwrite everything...so I wouldn't bother at your speed  P.S. I did an edit above too


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. then I am going to try to uninstall.. then reinstall the one I have that I just downloaded from the yamaha site.. (not the os/2 one) 

I'll be back..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I uninstalled and it's rebooting.. I have to run to the store.. I never made it there last night.. and now my kids are complaining about no milk for cereal.. 

I'll be back in about 1 hour.. I will try to reinstall that one when I get back.. maybe since I never uninstalled the one, the newer ones never fully installed.. who knows.. we'll see.. but if this doesn't work.. I will have them live without sound.. or buy a new sound card.. no worries..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No reason that one shouldn't work again. I'd like to see you try more than one slot, and be certain, it is secure into the slot


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

see.. I can't stay away.. I am putting my shoes on.. and just HAD to check in..  (HOOKED and ADDICTED!!)

ok.. I did put it into a different slot yesterday.. and today when I pulled it out to get the numbers off of it.. I put it back into it's original slot.. should I try another?? 

ok.. I am really leaving this time.. be back..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Howdy Whittibo

Got a clearer head today 

So I went back and checked the drivers that I had you download from the Yamaha site last night, and it doesn't contain a *.inf* file at all.

Another visit to driversguide.com turned up what we need. It is just the basic .inf file. I'm going to post it here as a .txt file for you to download.

What you need to do with the file is save it to the C:\Program Files\Yahama\Yamaha OPL3-SAx DRIVERS folder, right-click and choose 'Rename', and change it to a .inf file.

Then go back thru the setup, and point Windows to the new file.

BTW, did AID32 pick up the card again?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Fogot the file hehe:


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. I just got back from the store.. unloaded everything.. and reinstalled that driver again.. and it didn't work.. so this is GOOD TIMEING!!! 

ok.. I am off to the other computer to download that file.. 
Panzer.. I hope you got enough sleep last night.. I know how hard it is to leave when your in the middle of things.. and we'll get this done by tonight.. 

oh.. and ya know what.. that IS the file it has been asking for!! 

ok.. I'll be back!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sasound is how it is on the driver guide one, I think.......


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Sasound is how it is on the driver guide one, I think....... *


We can always change the name 

But I'm getting kinda leery with driversguide.com for this sound card. The ones from Yamaha should be the real deal, but I have no idea why they wouldn't work....

Anyhow, I have a feeling that this isn't going to do much good. Just had to try it to rule it out....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. glad you didn't have high expectations.. 

ok.. I am going to run a Aida scan on it now.. I loaded that file, changed the name.. reinstalled the drivers.. and just shut down.. 

sorry it takes so long ..but to dial up down there takes about 5 minutes.. 

I'll be back..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you getting to the reboot part where it's supposed to find the sound card? Cause if it's saying something at that point we need to know.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. yes.. I get to the reboot part, but it's not saying anything except that it was installed.. 

I just did the AIDA32 search and it's coming up in there under PCI/PnP Audio but not under mulitimedia windows audio.. dont' know if that means anything. 

I have rebooted and rebooted.. and still nothing..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. now when I go into control panel, add new hardware, it will pull the yamaha up on a list (along with those 2 other unknowns) and I choose it.. and it will display a list of available drivers... now there are 2 drivers listed..

Yamaha OPL3-SAx Sound System
Yamaha OPL3-SAx WDM Driver

I have tried to use both.. the sound system one seems to go through till the end.. but then reboots.. and nothing.. the other one.. well..it just tells me I am missing a file.. I choose skip.. and it says I am missing anohter one.. and so on and so on.. 

does that mean anything??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

That is where mine shows up....


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> * the other one.. well..it just tells me I am missing a file.. I choose skip.. and it says I am missing anohter one.. and so on and so on..
> 
> does that mean anything??  *


LOL! 

Just for the record...if you skip files....they are not there when the device needs them 

Knowing what files are missing would help. When it yells for files, did you point it to the Yamaha folder?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

And this is what I have under Windows Audio....do you have anything like it? :


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *OK.. now when I go into control panel, add new hardware, it will pull the yamaha up on a list (along with those 2 other unknowns) and I choose it.. and it will display a list of available drivers... now there are 2 drivers listed..
> 
> Yamaha OPL3-SAx Sound System
> ...


What files are you missing........this is what I mentioned earlier about needing the windows disk.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. when it yells about the files.. I started to write them down, but there were tons.. I tried to point it in every file I knew of.. (the ones that have worked before)

when I go to install the one (sound driver I think it was called.. not the one that yells for files) but it usually askes me for one file.. and that file I find in the temp/SAx file.. I'll go do it again and get a list of file names if you want ?! 

and candy.. when it asks for files.. I usually try the system32/drivers and then I try the windows/program files/win98 (those aren't direct paths.. I can't remember the exact path right now. ) but usually the file isn't in any of those.. so I use the temp file as a last resort..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try the windows cd too, in the win98 directory.......you can't skip any of these files....that's why we're not getting a good install


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. ill try the win98 disk.. but I only skipped the files on the driver that wasn't 'for' my sound card.. let me go get that name.. it was like DW? the other one installs just fine.. (I have to locate one file) but says it installed.. and then it reboots my computer.. 

and I am still waiting for those pictures up there.. I forgot to scroll up last time, then I posted, and it started loading them again.  

OK.. this might mean something!!! 
Panzer.. under Windows Audio I have NOTHING.. 
so what goes there? and where do I get it??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It wouldn't be telling you that it can't find them if it wasn't for your device that you are trying to install (sound card)......


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *
> OK.. this might mean something!!!
> Panzer.. under Windows Audio I have NOTHING..
> so what goes there? and where do I get it?? *


Follow Candys advice 

Maybe we will get a good install and it will be there


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

And sorry about the pictures...probably shouldn't have made them a forced download....I'll edit


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. on the win98 disk, under drivers.. here's what I have under AUDIO

acer
aureal
dyrix
ensoniq
ess
neomagic
opti

I haven't found the file it's yelling for first.. here is a partial list of the ones it wants.. 

gm16.dls
ksuser.dll
opl3sax.sys
portcis.sys

and I can't find any of those any where? I am going to go do a search for some of them, maybe i'll find where they are all listed..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well when the heck did it decide it needed those ????? 

Candy, you see any of those on your desktop??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I did a search for those 4 files.. the only one I found was the ksuser.dll one.. and it was located in 

windows\sysbckup
windows\system

there were two copies of it.. but the others.. couldn't find them..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Mary Beth's modem arrived  I'm back and forth


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

those are only if I try to install the "Yamaha OPL3-SAx WDM driver" I think the driver that we WANT is the "Yamaha OPL3-SAx Sound System"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

gm16.dls

That's on the 98 cd.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH hey.. you guys go take care of Mary Beth.. I'll be around.. I am in no hurry.. I 'll keep poking around and see what else I can figure out.. 

I can't wait to see how MB's turns out.. ohhh.. very exciting..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

From another site:

Had the same issue today while re loading Win 98 only with additional errors. To fix copy driver13 from the Win 98 CD under the win98 sub directory to C:\Windows|system\Precopy directory. Then reboot and your driver will load. Cheers!!!

Try that with the others also


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

I just went through the 98cd.. it's in right now..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sometimes you have to help it along, you can't just point to the cd directory and call it quits.......browse to the d:\win98 directory.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. somethings wrong.. I just did a search on my win98 cd.. for *.dls and NOTHING was found.. 

just did another for gm16 and nothing was found..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

So driver13 is in C:\Windows\system\Precopy ???

You need to copy it to your hard drive (diver13).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can't do that....they are .cab files, you'll find no .dlls...trust me....just point it to the win98 directory on the cdrom........

and panzer, I think it's cab13 that they may be referring to......


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I figured out why it's wanting to install that Yamaha WDM driver.. it's listed on the Hardware campatibility list.. on that 98 cd.. (I am exploring it now.. )

ok.. candy.. I see what you mean about pointing it to the directory.. but I went through each folder, and opened them up.. and didn't find anythign..

here's what this compatablity list thingy says.. 
Welcome to the Windows 98 Drivers List

Use this help file to see what devices are supported by the Windows 98 CD. 
Devices in this list with hyperlinks are supported using drivers from the Supplemental Drivers directory on your Windows 98 CD. *Devices in this list without hyperlinks are automatically installed by Windows 98. *
Some standard hardware devices may not appear in this list, for example, IDE Hard Drives and ATAPI CD-ROM Drives, but are supported by Windows 98 via generic drivers. 
The online Hardware Compatibility List (HCL) contains the comprehensive hardware list and is updated daily.

our WDM driver is listed but not a hyper link..

going now to do what candy said..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think I've ever had the patience to look at the HCL


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. I have browsed to d:\win98 and under there, it lists 

channels
content
ols
tour


in the first one.. channels.. there is nothing.. I am going through the rest now..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

About the gm16.dls file....I found a gm.dls and a readme:

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------
GMREADME.TXT
------------

The GM.DLS file contains the Roland SoundCanvas Sound Set which is 
protected under the following copyright: 
Roland GS Sound Set/Microsoft (P) 1996 Roland Corporation U.S. 
The Roland SoundCanvas Sound Set is licensed under Microsoft's 
End User License Agreement for use with Microsoft operating 
system products only. All other uses require a separate written 
license from Roland.*

Need to look into it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's not in either folder.....there should be a list of cabs.....go back to just the d: prompt and do a search for *.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should see those 4 folders, and a crapload of driver listings.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. right now it's asking for the gm16.dls and when I browse through all those files, nothing comes up.. ya know how you click on them.. and if it's in there, it will show up on the list on the left.. but if its' not in there, then the left is blank..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. now I am in explore.. and see the list, but still nothing that we are looking for.. dang I wish I could 'print screen'.. I can't even copy and paste this list..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just extracted it to my desktop off the 98 cd........don't browse further than the win98 directory......stop it there......

it's a 3.28 meg file


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. DUAH.. I think I just found them.. hang on..  sorry .. I was sitting in the 'drivers' file..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. there are 98 objects in the win98 directory.. 
now.. I have the cab13 so why won't that dang install thing pick it up??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey.. my cab13 is only a 1.6mb file..  is that weird?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I just Googled all the missing files.

They are all in the cab files on the Window 98 CD (as Candy has said  )

Even the OPL3-SAx. They are scattered out, but they are there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have to run an errand....I want to see some good news when I return  Another thing to keep in mind, is that you can run SFC from the start, run, and extract them to the desktop or to a folder, then point the silly installation to that folder


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. but how do I get them off of there??? 

when I am in the install new drivers thing.. I point it toward the Win98 and it says.. 

'the file gm16.dls on unknown cannot be found. 
set up could not find a file on the specified path. If the path appears below, make sure it's correct. Click OK to try copying again.

copy files from: D:\Win98


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh Candy.. I hope so!!  we are trying.. really!!

ok.. it's asking for the gm16.dls file.. but in explore .. where all those .cab files are.. I dont' see any gm16 nothin..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

And I just flopped in my Win98 CD and found EVERY ONE!!!!

They are in the .cab files in the WIN98 folder 

For example, gm16.dls is in the DRIVER14.CAB file


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Screenshot time hehe


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well how in the **** do you get them OUT of the cab folders??? I don't even see that OPL3 one that you see..  I am soooooo lost..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

......


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

.....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.. oh.. ok.. I can take this disk up to my other computer and do a screen shot from there.. ya want one?? or will yours help me enough??

now.. does it matter at all that my win98 is a OEM version??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Mines OEM also


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh good!! 

so are we on to something then???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You'll need to extract them first.......and mine is just an upgrade


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

And just for the info....

You can use M$ Paint to edit up the screenshots and change them to .jpg for posting


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. so you want a screen shot of mine now?? 
and how do I extract them??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

First, do you see on yours what you see on mine???


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh brother.. I didn't even see YOURS.. 
I just did mine, but my brower said, Page couldn't be displayed.. 

ok.. sorry.. I missed your pic.. I'll go look now..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. mine are all different icons.. not folders..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I don't think we need to extract the files, I think we just need to tell setup where to find the files it needs....

Now that you know where these files are, can you try to install?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ahhh.. see.. I am already there.. and when it needs a file.. I tell it to go to D:\win98 and it tells me it can't find anything there..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh oh oh.. do you want a screen shot of the install  now that I know how to do it.. I am all excited to try..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah, give me one


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I just tried again.. and I think it's too large.. so I am having to figure out how to resize it in paint.. (never used paint before.. )

brb


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. third times a charm.. 

nope.. too big still.. how do I make it smaller?? if i make it too small, then you won't be able to see it..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Use the Select tool (the rectangle thing on the left) and make a box around just the part you want to show. Then click Edit>Copy

Then file>New (don't save). In the new one, hit Edit>Paste....then save it as .jpg


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

PS...don't try to do a window in Full Screen mode....make it smaller...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Kids, can we just try extracting those files and putting them into a folder? Pleeeeaaaassseeeee, maybe we can keep this thread under 100 pages


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Mom, I am just copying the files she need myself, then I'll post them so she can grab them. Tired of diong it the hard way


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ohh. your good.. ok.. here we go agian.. 


SHOOT!!! this sucks.. (sorry.. )

I am trying and trying.. but it wont' let me.. 

I have tried like 6 times.. 

ok.. I have another idea.. hang on..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh you guys.. always thinking of the easy way out.. meanwhile I am over here learning all kinds of new things.. 

and I was sooo dang close too.. I think I am just going to do it to prove I CAN!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's do it the easier way and you can remove it and try again later the hard way


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. sorry.. I can't do an image from here.. what a bummer.. 

ok.. so now what? are we ready with some files for me to install?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

WHOA! I started uploading those files...BIGGER than I thought hehe....

Are those the only files you are missing? That gm16.dsl is 3.3MB by itself


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there an echo in here  I said that posts ago  

Glad we are on the same page 

Now, can we try extracting it via the start, run, SFC and extract one file, type that in and extract it to a folder on the desktop or where ever


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

NO.. it's not the only one.. 

the list continued and continued.. can't I just unlock them.. or what ever the heck that's called??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

This might be better hehe

The gm16.dsl is in the DRIVER14.CAB on the CD

The Portcls.sys and oplesax.sys are in the DRIVER20.CAB on the CD

Can you find them?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm not sure why it's not finding them off the cabs there........but, you may as well start extracting them.....or perhaps try cleaning that 98 cd.....OR copy the whole windows cd to the hard drive.........


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. since the hard drive is only a 2GB.. I think it's best if I don't extract them.. LOL.. .. 

ok.. heres' what I am gonna do.. I will go down, try to install it again, and get the whole list of files.. then post them.. and then I can start the KFC thing.. (hahah.. thats what I think of when I see that.. I know it's not KFC.. I'll get there, when I get down stairs.. )


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Candy, I couldn't get Search to dig through the CAB files and find anything either. But when I checked myself, I found every file.

I have the three missing files uploaded to my website...but I don't know how legal this is....she does have a copy of the files...so you tell me


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Once you have gotten past the large one, you can delete it.........The install just needs to find it and use it wherever........

Panzer, I think it's ok, but I'm confusing Whiti with MB, do we have a very slow modem here??????

Are you able to see all of the files on each .cab? I didn't try, I think you can see them with winzip....but have never tried, I just used SFC to extract one file and it found it by pointing it to my cdrom drive/win98 folder.

Somewhere on MS's website there is a detailed listing of each .cab.......can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I am downstairs now.. do you need the list of files? or should I just post them as I find I need them?

now.. extracting..

*extracting it via the start, run, SFC and extract one file, type that in and extract it to a folder on the desktop or where ever *

ok.. so it's that easy??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yep, slow modem...

The only big file is the gm16.dls. The others are in the 100KB range....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yes.. they are winziped.. that's the icon.. and no.. I can't see a thing.. 

and YES.. I have a VERY slow modem.. MB is the one who doesn't HAVE the modem.. 

I have 19200kb dial up.. don't you just love it!!

hey.. anyone here got a problem with their spouse getting jealous of your time on the computer.. whew.. I'll tell you.. if looks could kill..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Mine just keeps talking like I'm not trying to do anything 

I just nod my head and grunt at the right times hehe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=195834 Duh, that's right, but I was thinking the working computer still had a slow modem


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. not as many as I thought.. 

gm16.dls
ksuser.dll
opl3sax.sys
portcls.sys
redbook.sys
sbemul.sys
swmidi.sys
wdmaud.drv
wdmaud.sys
wdmaudio.cat


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just for fun, can you try extracting the second one using my commands above....that one is only 20Kb.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey Candy.. just went to that link.. and was trying to do the association thing.. I dont' have cabinet in my list of file types..  man.. this computer is weird..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Uh, folks....you don't need winzip or anything to view the contents of cab files....

And I don't have cab files associated with anything either.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. got an error.. 

the following varification data file does not exist; "ksuser.dll". enter a valid varification data file and try again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *ok.. there are 98 objects in the win98 directory..
> now.. I have the cab13 so why won't that dang install thing pick it up?? *


But, but, but, I thought you said you found them............


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are doing start button, run, then type in sfc and press ok......

then extract one file, type in the name of the second file on the list.......browse to the d:\win98 directory and choose an extract to location......where ever you want.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

you don't?? I can't see anything except that winzip icon.. 

did you read Candys post on the last page, about file association.. she posted a link to M$ (love that) and it talks about in win98 problem.. 

boy, am I good with words or WHAT? I think that dirty look from the hubby must have gotten to me..  

love the "grunt" answers too panzer!! boy.. these spouses.. they need to get their own life eh?!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

SYMPTOMS
When you try to view the contents of a cabinet (.cab) file by double- clicking it, the .cab file may not open. Instead, the contents of a different folder may be displayed, a program may start, or nothing may happen. 
CAUSE
This behavior can occur if the file association for .cab files in Windows 98 has been removed or is damaged. For example, this behavior can occur if you install and then uninstall WinZip 7.0. Uninstalling WinZip 7.0 removes the association for .cab files. 
RESOLUTION
To resolve this issue, re-create the file association for .cab files in Windows 98. To do so, use the following steps: 


Double-click My Computer, click Folder Options on the View menu, and then click the File Types tab. 
In the Registered File Types box, click Cabinet, and then click Edit. 
In the Actions box, click View, and then click Edit. 
In the Application Used To Perform Action box, type the following line: 

explorer.exe /root,{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262},%1 

Click OK, click OK, and then click OK.
Restart the computer to cause the new association to take effect.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well NO.. I was doing 


start
run
sfc ksuser.dll

and that didn't work.. lol.. wonder why??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

WHOA.. it wants me to extract the whole winzip cab.. 

I did 

start
run
sfc
then clicked the extract ONE file.. 
and browsed to it..

and it only pulls up the whole winzip icon


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

no, don't browse to the file, type the name of the file.......then browse to the location and be sure it's the drive letter for the cdrom and the win98 directory, and stop there......then choose an extract to location.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. typed 

D:\win98\ksuser.dll 

and it asks me where to get it from.. told it  D:\win98

then asks where to put it.. I put it in a folder on the desktop.. 

and its spinning and spinning..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

IT WORKED.. IT WORKED!!!!

ok... it's in the folder now.. but it's an icon with the two gears on it.. is that ok?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK...did the dirty work.

If you get tired of trying the extract thing, check your PM's


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey.. get this.. it wants to put the opl3sax.sys into the windows\system32\drivers file.. should I let it put it there??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

*New Private Messages View All Private Messages

There are no new private messages since your last visit. *

bummer..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

r now


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH and I got soooo excited.. I DID get the PM.. and heres what's on the page.. 

Coming Soon!

Panzer.. don't tell your lovely wife..but I think I love you!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

You have to type in the file names at the end hehe

*Eyes Wife, hits ALT+TAB when she walks by* 

Aw shucks, it twas nothin' Ma'am


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. haven't you learned by now that you can't leave out ANY details when you talk with me..

now I got Wet Chicken going around and giving MaryBeth a BOLD WARNING to *Turn off the computer.. *  gotta love us newbies eh?!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Um, I mentioned that in the message 

And I liked the 'Kids, don't try this at home!' from Candy yesterday.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

DANG.. are you serious?? you DID tell me that? no wonder why WC is using BOLD type...  

now you got me curious.. I have to go look.. just as soon as all my beautiful, lovely, easy to download, files are all ready!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

There ready and waiting....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm baaaaaaaaccccccccccckkkkkkkkkk  Had to run to the bank 

Sirens to follow


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH.. I think Candy handled it all very well.. and I hope I am not the only stupid newbie that has ever done that?! 

see.. that's the problem with us "hands on" people.. I haven't taken the time to learn anything.. just try it. 

OK.. I am downloading the largest one.. saved it for last.. 

it's only 11% done. 

now.. it defaulted and saved it into the Yamaha driver file.. not on my desktop.. so when it asks for those files.. I just point it to that file right? 

I named my folder Yamaha driver and duah.. but it's the same name.. good thing I checked where that folder was for sure.. I would have been stumped on that one.

I couldn't get the stream.sys am I spelling that wrong? I can't read my own writing?!

(is anyone else writing getting pour from typing so much? I can't write legably to save my life.. )

Panzer.. I really can't thank you enough for all this work.. you and Candy have just stuck with me on this one.. and I promise.. if this doesn't work.. I won't tell ya.!!  

I am getting very excited!! I think this is going to be it..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

You didn't mention Stream.sys before....

I'll have to find it 

And you BETTER tell me if this doesn't work!!!!! PLEASE!!!!

And you don't need to thank me....I know you appreciate it and that's thanks enough!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's on the 98 cd too, just extract it the same way


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

welcome back Candy.. your just in time for the closing ceremonies.. 








and Panzer.. sorry bout not reading your PM .. I just went and checked.. I guess I saw that link and jumped on it.. sorry bout that!!

ok.. file is 43% done..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK...I got stream.sys....can't edit the site or it might break your download.

So tell me when you're done and I'll put it up for you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That one is small enough to email  If that is the route you kiddies are taking


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.. I am 60% done now..  gotta love that!!

sorry about leaving that one off.. glad this is almost over.. I am sure we can all use a break from it .. 

you can email me if you want.. I can post it.. or PM you.. or we can just wait till this is done.. 

hey Candy.. those sirens catch up with you yet?  gotta drive faster than they do..  you should see me in my Honda MiniVan.. they can't keep up with me..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. 78% done.. almost there!! 

hey.. is there someplace on this forum that tells all about WHAT/WHY it's here?

I was on a diet forum before I started mine.. and the rules and regulations were so strict, that I just knew there was a "reason" for that forum.. like they had to of been making money somehow.. but they wouldn't tell us (my opinion) the truth.. 

anyway.. I am always just curious why people do this sort of stuff... I have spent over a year on forums now.. and in building my own, have spent almost $500, but I guess it's easier for me to understand why I do it.. (because I love people and like to learn new things and help people) but this forum is VERY busy, and horribly time consuming.. 

so.. just wanted to know what's all behind it.. 

ok.. 90% done..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.helponthe.net/aboutus/


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

DOWNLOAD COMPLETE!!!!  yippe yippee..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

And stream.sys is waiting on you


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHH.. this is soooooo exciting.. ok.. ok.. I am going to try it.. 

everyone got their fingers crossed??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

YEP


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ohhh.. this is scary.. 

ok.. shutting down now.. I'll be back!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Drum roll please.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Ya think she'll tell us the truth?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

She'd better or else we'll register at her website and nag her


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm with ya


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH you guys.. I thought you would be placing bets by now..? shall I come back after the wagers have been placed?

well.. I'll give you a hint.. 

I think it was yesterday that Candy said to push F8 after the first little beep.. well.. couldn't hear it then.. and I can't hear it now either.. 

sorry folks.. looks like your stuck with me still.. OR ELSE.. I could just give them the computer without sound/speakers.. less things to clutter up their desktop with.. 

I have been thinking though.. if this is a microsoft supported driver.. wouldn't they have a correct one at their site? like what if I deleted the driver.. and then went to their site, wouldn't they tell me I need the driver? 

I have been there before.. BUT.. had that other driver loaded at the time.. 

or.. what if the sound card is broken? could it be? I am going to town tomorrow.. I could pick another one up?! OORRRR.. did I mention I could deliver this one without sound/speakers.. who uses it anyway?~


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *
> I think it was yesterday that Candy said to push F8 after the first little beep.. well.. couldn't hear it then.. and I can't hear it now either..
> 
> *


But please try playing a .wav file. Please please please please


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh Panzer.. sure.. for you.. ANYTHING!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Why are we pushing F 8???? The first beep plays thru the little speaker at the bottom of the case and not thru the sound card, so don't be alarmed by that....

and yes, I think AcaCandy's Palace Station has set the odds here at 5 to 1  Place your bets


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I *bet* I am going to have to head West with my hammer in tow


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You in West Virginia panzer?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

nope.. sorry..  I really wanted to put this to rest for you.. 

I checked the AIDA (is that what it was again?) and it shows there.. 

I checked on the system in the control panel again.. and it has the yellow ! and the device says.. 

this device is either not present, not working properly, or does not have all of the drivers installed.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just choose update drivers....and watch it very closely for which files it's looking for and keep pointing it to those until it gets tired of crying.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *You in West Virginia panzer? *


Yes I am. How's Meh-hi-co?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In Vegas right now.........wasn't sure if you've ever given us a location other than 'land of broken windows'


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. I got some hammers too!!  

ok.. so the little beep for F8 (I wasn't pushing it.. I just thought it was funny today after thinking back to yesterday, yes.. a bit slow, but that's me.. anyway.. just thought it was funny that we were working on the sound.. and you said after the little beep)
BUT.. if that sound doesn't come through the sound card.. (which would be WHY you told me that.. which makes my little 'funny' not very funny then) but what does that mean about our sound? like if the computer isn't playing ANY sounds.. would that be the case? 

are my sounds installed? do I HAVE any sounds? am I missing an important program or download or utility that makes the sounds??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

man.. you guys post like 4 times before I even get back here..  

Las Vagas.. what are you doing in Las Vagas.. and WHY do you have your computer there??

funny question coming from someone who bought a laptop just to take to Disneyland with eh?! 

anyway.. I did a search on M$ for win98 audio drivers.. and her's what I came up with.. what is this.. and do I need it??



Popularity.


1. 
DirectX 5.0 Driver Developers Kit (DDK) Release 3

Release 3 of the DirectX 5.0 Driver Development Kit (DDK) contains information on developing display, audio, and input drivers for DirectX 5.0 on Windows 95 and beta versions of Windows 98.

Date: 6/3/1999 Popularity: #920 English download


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Just choose update drivers....and watch it very closely for which files it's looking for and keep pointing it to those until it gets tired of crying. *


please


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Candy...just a thought here....

But the card is newer than the version of DirectX that shipped with Windows 98...

Unless she has upgraded?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Shouldn't have anything to do with the ability to play a wav file.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

SORRY.. my phone rang and I had to take it . .. (mother in law AGAIN) if it wasn't for my cell phone battery dying.. I would still be on there!! 

I have both computers hooked up to both phone lines.. and I have busy call forwarding on my home phone to forward to my cell.. I know.. TMI but just had to share.. 

ok.. I have loaded both of the drivers again, first one, was the windows one we got the files from Panzer for.. it cried for a few files.. I pointed it in the correct direction.. restarted.. and NOTHING.. 

then I reloaded the other one.. that was the executable file one.. first time, it told me it failed to copy some file.. so I started it again.. and failed for some other reason.. finally on the 3rd attempt.. it worked.. I rebooted.. and NOTHING.. 

now.. I just tried to reload those drivers that were in there.. using the files that I had from some one that opened up all over the desktop.. (Candy knows what that looks like.. ) that didn't work either.. 

soooo now.. I am reloading the windows cd one.. and it got to a file and said it was older then the one I was using, did I still want it.. and I chose YES.. I did that with I think 2-3 of them.. 

now.. the reason I did that is.. the video driver yesterday.. once I chose the older files.. it worked!! so.. it was rebooting.. but wasn't online, so I wanted to up date you.. 

now.. is there any way this thing could just be bad after sitting for a year? 

and you dont' think I need any other programs I might not have??

oh yeah.. I forgot.. I went to windows site too.. and did the auto search for new updates.. and it only came up with the updates I didn't choose.. so no hope there..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh yeah.. forgot.. where are the .wav files at? I just want to be sure they are THERE!!! wouldn't surprise me if they weren't..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well here is where we stand 

The drivers are not clearing the hardware conflict. Period.

You do still have a yellow "!" in the device manager, right?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *oh yeah.. forgot.. where are the .wav files at? I just want to be sure they are THERE!!! wouldn't surprise me if they weren't..  *




C:\WINDOWS\MEDIA


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

BUT, have you tried going to the device in device manager, and selecting UPDATE drivers from there?????????


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yes.. yellow ! in the device manager.. 

and are we SURE this thing isn't broken? should I try to put my daughters in here?? would she have one??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Select it and choose update drivers..........then keep pointing it to all the locations where you have downloaded the drivers to...


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah.. tried that too candy.. Iam going down to try again.. I can't get online with that one just now.. hubby just came home.. and he is going to have to call Mother in law.. and cell is dead.. 

I'll keep running up here to check in.. post anything else you can think of..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

We might have to set the IRQ's by hand.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I am letting it search itself now.. it wanted to get online, so it's dialing up now.. 

I have always pointed it where to look.. havent' let it just look.. (not today anyway) so I chose CDRom, C:\, and M$


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

What? Why would it want to get online? What are you doing???


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey.. ya want another IRQ thingy? that was cool.. 

see.. heres the thing.. why would windows 'find it' and know what it was, if it wasn't working?? is that correct? 

like how could you find out if you have a 100watt bulb in the light, if the dang bulb is dead and you can't see it!! does that make since? so would that mean that the card is working, just not set right??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. new popup window.. 

Do you want to install and run
"C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\direct.b1"?

The publisher cannot be determined due to the problems below:

The object to be verified is unknown to the Trust Provider.

so I am choosing NO.. 



This comes up when it is looking at M$ for updates?~ isn't it???


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I never give up on hardware until I am certain that the only thing it could possibly be is the hardware 

In the device manager, under 'Resources', is the sound card showing any conflicts?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey, if it came from M$, use it 

Just be sure that the site it wants to get it from is really M$!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like she has 98 updater set to run..........


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

POOH lost my post.. 

ok.. device driver, resources.. all I could find was this.. hope it's what you want.. 


01 system timer
02 keyboard
03 programmable interrupt controller
04 COM2
05 COM1
06 Unknown device
07 floppy
08 printer
09 CMOS clock
10 PCI to USB
11 IRQ holder for PCI steering
12 infrared PnP
13 numeric data


is that what you wanted??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Well, we got a good show on the Discovery Wings channel...so if I turn up MIA for a few seconds, blame it on my attention span 

Still would like to know about any conflicts.....


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

No, I meant go into the Device Manager, click the Resource tab, and look for any confilcts....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd still disable those com ports..........


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hummm.. Panzer.. you have my blessing to GO.. you watch that show.. because it's just about dinner here anyway.. 

I'll keep checking in.. casue I will be gone tomorrow and wednesday.. 

I'll look for the conflicts again.. I couldnt' find it..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh Candy.. I forgot all about the com ports.. 

could you tell me how to do that again.. and do I need to restart afterward??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *hummm.. Panzer.. you have my blessing to GO.. you watch that show.. because it's just about dinner here anyway..
> *


Well don't miss a good meal for a computer 

And this thread is more interesting then all 300 channels on that TV hehe


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Or are you just running me off ??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In the bios setup, set them both to disabled....save changes.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

no.. I am still here.. 

it's way to hard for me to leave.. that's the problem.. hubby don't like it.. and hey.. that 300 channel thing gives me an idea.. if I got him 300 channels.. do you still think he would resent my comptuer time?

now.. about the COM ports.. how do I do that? I am heading back down there now..  I think I am still dialed up down there.. (heck with hubby using the phone, I think he is watching monday night football) 

it's just sooooo dang slow to get your replys down there.. 

ohh.. I got an idea.. I am going to hook up the laptop to that phone line, it should move faster.. then I can have you on one screen and work on the other.. no more having to write things on paper.. 

ok.. ok.. and then I have to get dinner ready.. dang 10 year old isn't quite old enough to cook by herself yet.. other wise I would call it a "school project"..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *and hey.. that 300 channel thing gives me an idea.. if I got him 300 channels.. do you still think he would resent my comptuer time?
> 
> *


Yep...because out of 300, there are only 2 or 3 worth watching 99% of the time


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. still can't find the 'conflicts' thing.. 

when I go to control panel, then system, device manager.. then I dont' have resources.. I have properties.. and when I click on that.. I have view resources, or reserve resources.. 

or.. if I go to the performance tab instead of the device driver tab, then I show..
memory 128mb
system resources 68% free
file system 32bit
virtual memory 32bit
disk compression not installed
PC cards no PC sockets are installed

your system is configured for optimal performance.. 



I dont' think that has anything to do with what you need though..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey....never thought to ask before...

Do you have anything under 'Sound Recording' in Multimedia?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, do you have the icon in the control panel that was mentioned before???


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oK.. I just came from downstairs.. I am trying to get the laptop online down there.. have to make a place for it.. but dinner is almost ready.. 

now.. get this.. I went into the BIOS to disable the com ports.. and there is a lot there that I think is conflicting.. 

like it says PCI modem - something slot 3.. or something like that.. 

anyway.. just wanted to tell you I didn't leave you.. I am going to post about the BIOS.. then eat really quick.. but I'll be right back..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't eat really quick.

I'm not going anywhere for a while. Use the time to settle the hubby down


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are confusing the bios with the device manager......I think.........


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *You are confusing the bios with the device manager......I think......... *


SSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!

Let this nice lady eat a decent meal


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

eat a decent meal.. yeah right .. that would require more then a 10 minute prep time.. 
actually daughter #3 fell and hit her head, that's why I didn't get back here before we ate.. she's fine.. no worries..

ok.. its the bios that I am looking at.. ujnder the ROM PCI/ISA

power managment user define
pm control by APM Yes
Video Off method V/H SYNC+Blank
Video Off after standby
Modem use IRQ 3

then there are some other things.. then

IRQ 8 Break suspend Disabled

then on the other column

VGA Active Monitor Enabled
IRQ [3-7, 9-15], NMI DISABLED
IDE Primary Master Disabled
IDE Primary Slave Disabled
IDE Secondary Master Disabled
IDE Scondary Slave DIsabled
Floppy Disk Disabled
Serial port Enabled
Parallel Port Disabled

now.. I have no clue if any of that means anything.. but thought it was interesting...

oh yeah.. still have to find the COM ports to turn off..

and please forgive my typing.. I am bent over a laptop that's sitting on a chair.. and the laptop typing is much different then my keyboards.. don't know how anyone uses these all the time..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

IDE Primary Master Disabled
IDE Primary Slave Disabled
IDE Secondary Master Disabled
IDE Scondary Slave DIsabled
Floppy Disk Disabled
Serial port Enabled
Parallel Port Disabled


That is strange, are you sure they don't say enabled already and the choice is to disable????????

Com port is the serial port.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Are you leaving the Win 98 CD when you reboot?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah I'm with Candy...

How does that thing even boot up?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

nope.. copied it right from the screen.. so that is strange then?!

should I shut down and then get back into BIOS again?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh Panzer.. your too smart.. ok.. yep.. cd was in there.. 
I am rebooting.. sorry.. I am dork..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. alls well now..  
so is there anything in here that we need that would be helpful then?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey, I am at a loss on that BIOS screen...

I'll learn something from this one hehe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

alls well now? What does that mean? Do we have sound?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

why are you at a loss.. you were right..  

so am I only going to disable the parallel port then?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Can't be that easy....



[NOTE] Was responding to Candy [/NOTE]


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh sorry.. I meant the BIOS is all well now..  

umm.. I am still sitting in the BIOS.. I just took the CDRom out, and then exited the BIOS, then went back into the BIOS..  that's it so far..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Disable the com(serials) and the lpt.....may as well give it all the breathing room we can.........I thought we had lift-off Houston


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

nope.. no lift off yet.. 
I was trying to see if MB finished her 'project' before me.. just got to the part about the PM.. I am laughing my rear off.. cause he could have very well been talking about ME in that PM.. 

ok.. disabeling the com ports..  and the lpt.. ummm.. what the heck is a lpt? 

I got 
onboard FDD controller enabled
onbord serial port 1 3f8/IRQ4
onboard serial port 2 auto
onboard IR controller disabled

onboard parallel port 378/IRQ7
parallel port mode SPP


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I thought we had lift-off Houston  *


Nope...too many clouds above


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

The lpt is the printer port....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ohhh.. too funny.. 
looks like everyone is in rare form tonight.. just hope I dont get any PM's.. heck.. I had a hard enough time just getting the one from Panzer.. 

ok.. still sitting in the bios.. waiting about that lpt? can't find anything..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. so the lpt isn't on this screen then? Iam looking..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

lpt is parallel port.

and for the record here too, toodles was just funning with me.....we do that in the tavern with our techy threads.........gotta relax and have some fun with everyone  No offense was meant to anyone....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

wait a sec.. I don;t have a printer installed on here yet.. is that why I dont 'see it?? 
ok. leaving BIOS now.. I disabled the com ports.. here we go..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *onboard parallel port 378/IRQ7
> parallel port mode SPP *


There it is


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. I have thought the exact same thing more then once.. I wonder why any of you guys spend so much time with us?! and for free too!!  gotta love ya..

ok.. I didn't do the lpt one.. that would have been there then right? should I go back? or continue on?

and hey.. I need to make a tavern in my forum.. is that what you mean.. a private forum for mods/admins? I want one.. I want one..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. booted in safe mode.. says it didn't detect a mouse. telling me I can attach a mouse to a PS2 mouse poort, you must first turn the computer off..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

welp.. still no sound.. wouldn't there be sound in safe mode?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. now I am trying to go down in the device manager.. and can't move it down.. it's hard without a mouse.. 

but I was going to see if the big yellow ! was still there..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *welp.. still no sound.. wouldn't there be sound in safe mode? *


Not until we get everything cleared up with the sound card 

Waiting to see how things look in the Device Manager....


----------



## grybeard22 (Jun 25, 2002)

ahhh a NEW mystery to follow I see......hehe I remember those days of no mouse!.....not to much fun...lol


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey there grybeard.. I am MaryBeths friend... LOL.. could you tell? 

ok.. yep.. no mouse.. and no fun.. I am trying to get the device driver to scroll down so I can SEE the sound card here.. just pushing any button I can find..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH NO... got an error.. 

there is a problem with your display settings. THe adapter type is incorrect, olr the current settings do not work with your hardware..  what happened there?????/


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. reset the settings.. I think it messed them up being in safe mode..

rebooting AGAIN...


----------



## grybeard22 (Jun 25, 2002)

lol ....na I couldnt tell...hehe 
its a tab thing ......keep hitting the tab key and watch what highlites to see where your at.....when it highlights at the top of the white box then use the arrows by the enter key......this is if memory serves me correctly.....atimers is hell sometimes....lol


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah.. I could get over and stuff.. but not down.. I think its the tab to go now.. going back..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

DID ITT!!! ok.. I am in the device manager now.. and see the Yamaha.. still big yellow !


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

The settings will come back Whittibo 

Candy, quick question (probably a dumb one, considering Mexico and all)....but do you speak fluent Spanish?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. I am in the device mgr.. and going to update the drivers.. is that correct??

Hasta Lavista baby!! how fluent is that?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. reinstalled.. and rebooted.. could this be it?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

HEHEHE!


But you never mentioned if you have anything under 'Sound Recording' in Multimedia....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not fluent, but pretty good if I have to say so myself 

Yes, update drivers and spoon feed them......


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oops.. sorry.. 

ok.. let me look. it's a slow machine.. have I mentioned that?  glad it's not MINE.. whew.. I could die waiting for this thing..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Not fluent, but pretty good if I have to say so myself
> 
> Yes, update drivers and spoon feed them...... *


thanks candy.. I am assuming you meant MY spanish..  (J/K) I only know what I learn from Arnold.. 

ok.. spoon fed.. rebooted..

still trying to figure out how to make it get to the properties of the multimedia devices.. I have the yamaha listed.. but can't see anything else..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Not fluent, but pretty good if I have to say so myself
> *


You're doing better than me...never could make heads or tails outta it  

I'd like to learn it, but it seems like _work_


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. got to properties for the yamaha 
and it says.. 

the hardware for this deviced has an unknown problem. to resolve the problem, double-click (yeah right ) the system icon in control panel, and then use the device manager tab.

going to go try to use the other driver.. this one was the windows one.. it keeps telling me the one we downloaded was a better choice.. 

and what do you think about doing the .exe downloaded driver?! shall I try that agina too?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

At this point...ANYTHING is worth a try or 2


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok Panzer.. it's now 12pm there.. and your wife is gonna HATE me for keeping you out late partying again.. so is it time you turn in? don't want to get you in trouble.. you might end up in the dog house..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

dang if I can't get to the icons on my desktop.. how in the world did they manage without a mouse?! 

ok.. still trying here..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. got it.. now it's rebooting ..


----------



## grybeard22 (Jun 25, 2002)

after awhile its like playin the piano...lol....and I can hit a single note!!!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *ok Panzer.. it's now 12pm there.. and your wife is gonna HATE me for keeping you out late partying again.. so is it time you turn in? don't want to get you in trouble.. you might end up in the dog house..  *


The dog sleeps in the bedroom anyhow....he won't mind me taking over the doggy tent for a night or two 

And no 5:30am stuff in the morning...more time to recover


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

wow.. your an early riser too then..  I am used to getting up at 5:30.. lately I have been sleeping in till 6:15.. because it's dark at 5:30 now.. but with 3 girls home with me all day.. that's the only time I have to myself.. 

ok.. all rebooted.. and I did go back to the device manager.. it now recommened the WMC (think that was the 'other' one that we got the files for today) anyway.. it said that one would be better.. and asked if I wanted to install it.. so I did.. it never asked me to reboot.. and I checked the manager again.. said it was working properly.. but still no sound.

sooo.. I rebooted.. and still no sound..

what if I uninstall the device? and then just start fresh? but if I uninstall the drivers.. will they still stay in the folders I put them in? (yours all went stright to the driver folder, not my desktop folder.. )

and hey.. sorry about that doggy bed.. sounds bad..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Do you have a set of earphones, like for a walkman?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yep.. i'll go get them now..


----------



## grybeard22 (Jun 25, 2002)

whittibo 
have u check to see if the sound is muted?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. no sounds still.. when I try to make it play a sound. I get an error message.. saying it's not hooked up right..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

now I am going to try to add new hardware.. havent tried that one tonight..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

another thought.. this card has a port to put a game controller into.. how bout I try that? would that be enough to let us know if the card was still ok or not?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

or.. I just had another thought.. 
I could pick up a new sound card while I am in town tomorrow.. and then I can send you this one since you already have all the files downloaded.. you shouldn't have any problems getting it to work..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I have an idea...you mentioned your daughters computer earlier....

Can you stick the sound card in there and see if it'll work?? To let you know, that means transferring all the drivers and headache 

If you don't want to, I don't blame you one darn bit! 

I'm beginning to wonder if the sound card is good.

The only way I can think to test it is in a different computer. 

COME ON PEOPLE, GIVE US SOME IDEAS PLEASE


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *or.. I just had another thought..
> I could pick up a new sound card while I am in town tomorrow.. and then I can send you this one since you already have all the files downloaded.. you shouldn't have any problems getting it to work..  *


I'd pay for it just to figure out how to get it working!

I mean that!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

not a problem panzer.. I am thinking since those drivers are in win98, they will be on the girls cojputer too.. 

now.. do all computers have a sound card? the one I took parts from.. my friends.. hers doesnt' have a sound card.. 

ok.. it will only take a minute to SHUT DOWN and move it..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *not a problem panzer.. I am thinking since those drivers are in win98, they will be on the girls computer too..
> 
> now.. do all computers have a sound card? the one I took parts from.. my friends.. hers doesn't' have a sound card..
> ...


Most likely your friend has what is called a 'on-board' (or built-in) sound card.

Hard to get a computer now without some type of sound card.

And if your daughter computer has that type of sound card, you will most likely have to disable it in the device manager....

You sure you want to do this??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

nope.. no sound card there.. 

ok.. heres the new plan.. I am going to pick one up tomorrow while I am in town.. they couldnt' be THAT expensive could they?

so .. what do I need to know to get one.. my system requirements? it should come with drivers right?

and we have an office max right in town.. (town for me is 20 miles away.. ) but I can probably get one right at office max.. '

what'cha think??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey.. just read your post.. problem is.. I can't get mine into theirs.. the girls computer doesn't have the big black slots.. only white ones..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I hate to tell you to buy a new one....

But if you do...be SURE to take info about your motherboard, PCI bus, and operating system (AIDA32 is good for this...nudge nudge  )

And sound cards are pretty cheap....just don't go out-of-the-way for any 'bells and whistles'.

But I still hate to tell you to buy one when I am not 100% sure the card is the problem


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *hey.. just read your post.. problem is.. I can't get mine into theirs.. the girls computer doesn't have the big black slots.. only white ones.. *


*On second thought...if it ain't broke, don't let me talk you into messing with it*


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. so now, the sound card is out.. can I start up without it, and get the AIDA32 report?

I think spending $20 or $30 on a sound card is a lot better then spending more of your time here when it appears we have exausted our resources.. 

and hey.. just think, we might get to close this thread  and under 100 pages I might add!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.. I love messing.. I learn all kinds of new things when I mess.. 

the things I have been able to do, when even my 'computer guy' has doubted me.. well.. lets just say, I am not afraid to get in there and work with it.. doesn't hurt to try.. 

(there are big downfalls with that.. becasue here I wasn't afraid to try.. and I have been working for 2 weeks on the same mess.. )

Panzer.. you get off to bed now.. I will pick one of those up in town.. and we'll work it out tomorrow.. "LOVE YA"


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

My time is entirely voluntary...I'm enjoying trying to help you!

And we haven't done everything to the computer that is possible yet...just what we can think of right now 

Want me to bring the hammer 

[EDIT]On re-reading that, I had to 'make it more polite' 

Didn't seem to read the same why it was typed.

Don't ask hehe
[/EDIT]


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey.. I'll mail this thing to you.. and you can voluntarally do anything with a hammer you want!!  you have more then earned the right to do that!!

just some things aren't worth the time it takes.. when you can replace them cheaply enough.. 

now.. if I get there tomorrow... and find out they want $50 then your gonna be on the spot to come up with some more of these 'bases' to hit..  

I might even call my friend.. they were talking to me about building them a brand new computer.. and if they are serious about that.. then why waste money on a sound card for this one?! but something tells me they aren't very serious.. not when they wouldnt' get the PIII for $300 I told them about.. 

good night panzer... go kick that dog out of your bed.. and get a good nights sleep!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey.. maybe I can get wetchicken to find me a great deal on a soundcard.. maybe even free after rebate with $2.99 shipping.. 

Good night to you too Candy.. and thanks to everyone else for their imput!! maybe tomorrow we'll put this baby to bed..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah, Good Night 

Kicking the dog is NOT a good idea (might not get your leg back, he has a mind of his own  )

But he is a sucker for peanut butter 

'Till tomorrow then...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I saw sound cards on sale somewhere free after rebate BUT, your problem is that you need an ISA card....they are going to be hard to come by. Since you mentioned you have problems with the multimedia area, why don't you go into add/remove programs, windows setup, uncheck the multimedia stuff, reboot, go back and check it and allow it to reinstall.

Also, in device manager when it says this item has a problem, what's the problem? IRQ or something else? Can you see what IRQ it is trying to grab? You might also disable the sound for dos, it should be listed like MPU-401, if it's there.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey candy.. do I HAVE to have ISA? I have the PCI slots too?! 

free after rebate would be a good price  that's a hard deal to pass up!

I am going down now to try the multimedia stuff!! good idea!! 

oh.. and GOOD MORNING!! 

my husband was watching that new show "LasVegas" last night, and I thought of you!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *hey.. just read your post.. problem is.. I can't get mine into theirs.. the girls computer doesn't have the big black slots.. only white ones.. *


  so in yours you have both slots? If so, then that is good. I can't remember which place had it free after rebate. Those old ISA cards are hard to set up.......would you do me a favor and look at it and see if there are jumpers on it 

Can't say I've seen that show


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

whats a jumper?? 

yes.. the system we are trying to fix has both slots.. (black and white)

I printed off my AIDA32 list, and am taking my motherboard book with me. The only store I really have available to me here is Office Max. I am driving toward Sacramento tomorrow, and will have more options. If Office Max is too expensive, I will try else where tomorrow.. 

ok, I am looking at the motherboard user manual (see.. I told you I keep everything!) 

It has 4 PCI slots and 3 ISA slots. .. umm.. don't see anything about a jumper.. so guess I'll need more info?! sorry..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On the sound card itself......some very old ones, I 'think' had some jumpers, and if so, it locks it to an IRQ. I wonder if there is a photo anywhere of it online........let me google.........


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

are the jumpers the little things like on the back of the hard drive?? 

now.. remember, this sound card was never taken out of this system. it was where it always was.. so I think any 'settings' would still be the same?!

am I close??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=296383&pfp=BROWSE

Office Max will price match.

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536879914&prodBlockOID=537079875


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *are the jumpers the little things like on the back of the hard drive??
> 
> now.. remember, this sound card was never taken out of this system. it was where it always was.. so I think any 'settings' would still be the same?!
> ...


Sure the setting on the card itself, if there are jumpers, would be the same, but during the reinstall of windows, other items could have grabbed the 'preset' IRQ that can't be over ridden unless the jumper is changed.....and yes, they are the same as on the hard drive.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ohhhhhhh.. I totally see now.. OK.. I am sure there were jumpers.. there were like 16 pins.. but no little black thingy was on there.. 

ok.. could that be our answer then??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. thanks for the links.. I just printed them off.. and will take them to Office Max today!! that's WONDERFUL!!

I can afford $20 bucks..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That would be where a cdrom connects....don't confuse that with jumpers


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

umm.. the CD rom only has a little 4 pin plug.. 

hey.. want a picture..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did that Office Max Link work for you? I just checked it again and no sound card.....but they have the same one in the CompUSA link....just at a higher price......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, the 4 pin plug is for the sound cable coming from the cdrom....so it sounds like it has no jumpers......


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHHHH.. ok.. so the CDRom plugs into those other pins??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh yeah.. sorry.. the link did work.. I just had to refresh the page..  

I will take those with me.. otherwise my Office Max has a problem matching prices sometimes..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not all cdroms, just older ones.


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Ahhh see there....never crossed my mind last night to look for jumpers 

I knew there where some things left to try!

Two more cups of coffee and I should be good to go...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

panzer, apparently this one doesn't have jumpers, thank goodness, but I do remember seeing some oldies but goodies


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

I can't find anything that points to a interrupt problem anyhow...seems like all it wants to complain about is the drivers/hardware problem.

Think we should try unhooking the CDROM from it...?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I didn't think the cdrom was hooked to it


----------



## walt747 (Sep 23, 2003)

Just for future information. If you use Belarc advisor then do a printout of it Your Windows key will be listed.
Goto start/run type into the box "Regedit" and choose export to save a copy of your Registry.
Also a registry search for for "ProductKey" (one word) will reveal the key.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY EVERYONE!! Iam home!!! 

sorry I couldn't stick around this morning.. kids had to get to their classes..  

anyway.. I stopped by Office Max.. picked up the sound card.. and get this.. they price matched Staples, AND.. currently have a $15 rebate!!

they weren't going to give me both.. but I insisted.. 

anyway.. I haven't even taken it out of the bag.. I just walked in.. I am going to have a cup of coffee and then open the box!! 

hey.. did MaryBeth make any progress? I have to check on that thread.. looks like we'll be cloing this one VERY SOON!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Staples????? Wow, you are good


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HUA?? isn't that the price match you posted??  or am I losing my memory faster then I can even think?

all I did was print the two pages you posted.. so I must be forgetting something?! I donno.. it's been a long day.. and I think it's about to get even longer.. 

here's the latest.. 

I turned on the system.. went into BIOS, changed the mouse back so that it would be usable.. shut down.

Put new sound card in.. (per instructions) and turned it on.. it ran through the RAM (3 times it does that?! that's stupid.. ) anyway.. then it just hung there. 

so I ctrl+alt+del and restarted.. same thing.. I hit DEL to get into the BIOS.. I changed all the BIOS to default, then restarted.. nothing.. just hangs after the RAM reads.. 

so now what's wrong?! 

anyone having dejavo??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It was CompUSA, but who cares as long as you got a great deal 

Try another slot....and I think you need to have the bios set to plug n play operating system....that may not be the default.

Also be sure the hard drive and floppy drives are appearing in the bios......those may have to be manually set, or set to AUTO.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

GOTCHA!! and thanks for the clarification on CompUSA.. they all confuse me since the only store around me is Office Max.. 

ok.. going back downstairs.. I'll be back!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh great...problems right off the bat....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Panzer .. think positive my boy!! we'll get through this.. 

ok.. I am in the BIOS.. can't find the plug and play.. and your right about the drives.. it says all of them are disabled.. looked like last nights.. but no disk in there this time.. 

ok.. gonna keek trying..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hey. on the ROM PCI/ISA BIOS, there is a place that says

PCI 2.1 compliance.. but it's disabled? is that supposed to be disabled?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

and how bout

BIOS auto-config PCI IRQ that's disabled too.. 

I don't know what all these are for.. just picking up on the ones that might have some sigificance?!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmmmm.....can't hurt to enable it..........be brave......try everything


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Do you still have all the IDE's disabled?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

hahaha.. candy.. you think JUST like me on that.. heck.. it's not working now.. can't hurt to try something else.. 

ok.. I am just going to play with it.. we'll see where it leads me..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

I had enabled the IDE's and when I tried.. nothing.. but then when I set them back to defaults.. they disabled them again.. 

I am just going and enabling a bunch.. I am getting closer.. now the only thing is I have a conflick I/O prots : 2F8 and I have had that before.. know exactly how to fix that!! 

keep your fingers crossed..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

SHOOT.. here I thought I had it for sure.. 
now a boot disk error.. 
says insert system disk and press enter..  what is that all about ??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

No floppy disk in the drive?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

WHAT THE HAY!!!
says my C drive doesn't contain a valid FAT or FAT32 partition.. 

what is going on now???


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

nope.. there was NOTHING in there. I put in the boot disk, and then got the no FAT partition thingy.. 

man.. just when I thought it was almost over..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

How do you have the hard drive set up in BIOS? Do you have it set to Auto?

If not, try that...


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

PANNNNNZZZZZZEEEERRRRRR!!!!! what is going on with this? 

I just turned it off.. pulled out that sound card.. and trying to reboot.. this is making me MAD!!!!


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Calm down 

Nothing you have done could erased the hard drive, Whittibo 

You've just changed something in BIOS that it didn't like.

Try pulling the card and restoring defaults in BIOS


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. set them to AUTO.. weird thing is.. they all said NONE.. how is that???


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't know...that would have something to do with it not booting


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

welp.. it didn't see the harddrive.. 

ok.. going back to BIOS again..  

I think I better keep my current day job eh?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Make sure you didn't bump a cable loose going to the hard drive...


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

repluged all the cables.. trying again..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh man.. i think MB's Dell from *you know where* is very closely related to this sucker~!

ok.. must have been a loose cable.. cause now it sees the harddrive.. BUT.. gets to the end and says invalid system disk.. replace the disk and then press any key.. 

but there is no disk in there..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Put that floppy we made at the begining in and lets find the files on the hard drive


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

wow.. we made a floppy? 

only got some boot disks here? what am I forgetting now?


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah, the boot disk we made back 28 pages ago 

We need to boot to DOS and see whats going on...


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

BTW.. I think that sound card did have jumpers.. I am looking at the modem... and it has jumpers.. and the sound card had exactly the same thing.. as far as I can count.. there are 28 pins..  is that 'jumpers'.. 

ok.. still trying to look for floppys.. my bell ain't ringing. ..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

oh.. is it just the boot disk? I got those..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. stuck that disk in.. hit enter.. and now it's asking to 
start with cdrom support
start computer without cdrom support
view the help file


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

If it has jumpers, you'll see short needle-like things stecking up in rows of two:

: : : : :

Something like that 

Wouldn't be 28 of them


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Without CDROM support


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

gotcha.. 

without cd rom support. 

oh.. and the two rows.. yeah.. and the modem has the little black thingys on it.. and the sound card looked exactly like it.. oh well.. who knows.. I got this sound card for $5. that's good enough for me.. 

ok.. now at 

the diagnostic tools were sucessfully loaded to drive D:
to get help, type HELP and press ENTER


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

pooh.. forgot to mention .. I am at a A:\


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK, type

C: then hit enter

then type

DIR and hit enter


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Wait...just read your post again....the CDROM is D:?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

dang.. I was left over on page 29... kept refreshing, and didn't see there was a page added..

ok.. D is the cd rom 

 I think I am on the right page now.. sorry..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Then I don't think BIOS is seeing the hard drive again

Try the commands anyhow


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah.. it saw the Quantum hard drive. 

did the DIR and the whole thing comes up

10 files, 8 dir

ummm.. what else you need?? 

Have I told you today that I love you?!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Panzer.. I'll be in and out for a bit.. gotta get the troops fed..  can't have a life if you have a computer.. 

I'll be back..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

So we need to get BIOS to notice the hard drive, or we can't boot up 

Pop back in there and see what you can change regarding the hard drive....

*SMILE* (And I hope hubby is not downstairs  )


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

OK Whittibo, be here for a while


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. not sure if your still around.. 
kids.. sometimes they can be soo frustrating... 

now.. I am rebooting, to get into BIOS, to see what else I can do from there. should I return everything to default?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

ok.. still playing around in BIOS.. it sees the HD.. says "quantum fireball" but then still giving me that invalid disk error.. 
I set the IQR thingy to auto, isn't that where the bios would assign one?!

well.. that didn't work either..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. how bout I disable all the drives but the HD?! how can it tell me there is a disk, if it cant' see the drive??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

how bout.. on the screen that says invalid disk.. here's what it's saying at the top

diskette drive A: 1.44m, 3.5 in.
Diskette drive B: none
IDE Pri. Master: CHS, UDMA2, 2112MB
IDE Pri. Slave: none
IDE Sec Master: none
IDE Sec Slave: CDROM, UDMA 2

Display type: EGA/VGA
Serial Ports: 3F8 2F8
Parallel Ports: 378
EDO DRAM at Row : none
SDRAM at rows : 2 3
L2 Cache type: Pipelined BUrst

does that help with anything?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

DANG IF I DIDN'T get it to work.. no.. not the sound card.. YET that is.. but I got the thing to bootup.. it's loading windows right now.. 

I just want to let you all know.. I am learning as I read.. and that is the point right? see.. yesterday, someone (maybe wetchicken.. sorry that I can't remember, and can't give 100% credit ) anyway.. she was told to remove the battery and the BIOS would reset themselves.. WELLLLL.. guess what?! 
IT WORKEDDDDD!!!! YEAH!~!!!

ok.. now I am loading the drivers for the new sound card.. brb


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

PANZZZEEEERRRRRR!!!! where are you?? the drivers are loading.. and I don't want you to miss our big moment.. you and candy have worked WAY to hard for this... 

drivers 78% loaded...


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HUMMMMM... wonder where everyone is??


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

WHAT a cliff hanger this is.. wouldn't it be exciting if it was finally over? but would it be dissapointing if we didn't have a project to work on anymore? 

guess you'll have to wait till tomorrow.. for "As the hard drive turns".. 

CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW??


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Whittibo, we lost power here 

Why does stuff like that always happen when I am sitting in anticipation for something like this?!?!?! 

Anyhow, you got the HD up...that's GREAT!

I thought that thing was failing...had me worried.

Since I see you are already off-line, I guess we will have to wait until tomorrow to fight with the modem. (No, wait, didn't you mention going to Sacramento??? GRRR!)

Well, by chance you check on the thread before you leave, might try this. It has worked for me a few times in the past with similar problems...

Boot up without the sound card in the computer and install the drivers first. Then *SHUT DOWN*  the computer, place the card in it and reboot.

You might not be able to install the drivers without the card...if not, we'll try something else.

Man, I thought this would be the big day...

Oh well, we'll get it


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *WHAT a cliff hanger this is.. wouldn't it be exciting if it was finally over? but would it be dissapointing if we didn't have a project to work on anymore? *


You can help me on my scanner


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey Panzer.. ya know when something really big happens, and your like seconds away from the BIG MOMENT.. and then you HAVE to go away.. 

oh.. that's kinda what happend with you..  

anyway.. same type thing happend to me.. I WAS SOOOO CLOSE.. and had to leave it just hang there.. because I was downloading a program that was going to take 2 hrs 35 minutes.. 

soooo.. here it is 1:34 am.. and I couldn't sleep.. just thinking about making that final step and seeing if it works!

now.. lets back up a bit here.. we started this out with 3 needs.. 

#1 ~ Display (SOLVED)
#2 ~ Modem (tried the 56k, didn't work, went back to 28k, worked fine.. so SOLVED)
#3 ~ Sound.. hummm.. our last big battle..  (unless I try to install that stupid game controller..  )

so are we 3 for 3 yet?? 

well.. I took that battery out, let it sit.. that reset everything (great trick by the way) and when I booted up, it tried to install M$ drivers.. didn't/couldn't, no problem. I stuck that disk in there.. ran the program.. and VOILA.. 

now.. I got sound.. and YESSSSSS... I CAN HERE YOU NOW!!!!! 

except..  that I still can't hear .wav files. 

soooooooooo.. I figured I needed the newest M$ Media player.. (thus the 2hr 35min download) soooo .. that brings us back to 1:38 am.. where I have just installed the M$ Media Player 7.1 

DID IT WORK?? Well.. humm.. I don't think so. 

I thought all it needed was to associate the .wav files with a sound card, since those .wav files were loaded before a sound card.. but nope.. wasn't the case.. 

ok.. I am was waiting for it to get back on the net to go to the M$ MP help site.. we'll see if that offers any more suggestion. 


and scanner problems eh?! well that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, we got sound  Cool.....sorry, I had to feed the cat, cats, kids, same thing  

Do we have a volume control icon in the bottom right hand corner? If so, options/properties, and be sure everything for playback is selected.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

WELLLLLL HEEELLLLOOOO!!! 

finally home.. boy that was more then I bargained for! left at 7:50 and just walked in the door about 15 minutes ago!! 

Candy.. YES.. I do have that volume control icon thingy.. and I did make sure everything was turned up.. all the settings are correct. But when I try to play a .wav file, (which are all the M$ sounds) then Windows Media player gives me a error message telling me that no sound card is installed.. 

I have uninstalled all the drivers and taken out anything to do with that Yamaha.. 

I am going to head back down there after a bit.. gotta have some coffee first.. can't think straight I am so tired.. NOT a good time for computer problem solving..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't use the media player right now......use the sound recorder under programs/accessories......


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. GOTCHA! going down right now..  thanks much!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

THE WAY IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE.. 

well guys.. here's the scoop.. I found a brand new DELL complete package with Pent4, 17" monitor, printer.. the whole works.. for only $520 .. soooo.. my friends son has been looking, well, when I told her about the DELL, she couldn't resist and ended up getting one too!

soooo.. that gets me off the hook of getting that old system up and running.. although I might still work on it at some point because I am sooo close. I have an extra monitor and keyboard and mouse.. I could give it to someone else that has nothing.. 

but.. I was going to finally install my CDRom drive into MY computer.. (I replaced it with a CD burner last Spring) but I had no place to plug the sound into on the motherboard (intergrated sound on my system  ) soo.. I snagged that sound card since I paid for it anyway.. and plugged that puppy in.. and installed the drivers.. and so far everything has gone slick as butter! 

Now THAT'S how it's supposed to be.. not fighting it tooth and nail the whole way!

so now I have to disable the intergrated sound.. I'll work on that in a bit.

but I also figured that since the new sound card didn't make the sound work on the old computer, that the original sound card that came out of there probably isn't the problem either. so if I have to fight to get sound on it, may as well fight with the old card and keep the new one for myself.. 

thanks so much for all your help.. I am sure I will be back soon for more of your expert advice! 

todays adventure, disable the intergrated sound.. and to get my networking back up (hasn't worked since I replaced the harddrive)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Disable onboard sound either in the bios or by disabling in device manager. Either one should work.

That is a nice price on that Dell system though, I got one in July for $827 after rebates  But it came with a 15" flat screen which is nice.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks Candy for the response.. I am still working with the sound.. dang thing was supposed to be "slick as butter".. humm.. 

and also for your opinion on the Dell. I dont' know much about them, but it sounded like a "can't pass this up" deal!! heck.. I have sold 4 of them now.. too bad I am not on their payroll!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The Dell purchase was definitely a good price. I shoulda waited  Dell was for hubby and he's happy....if he's happy I'm happy.


On the old one, let's keep plugging ahead, no reason we shouldn't be able to make it work!


No quitters here


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh Candy.. your too generous! aren't you tired of that old thing yet?? 

Ok.. I will work on fixing mine first.. then gotta get the networking fixed.. (girls have been playing games on theirs all day, since I had been using theirs for the past 3 weeks to fix that old thing.. so now the networking)

THEN we will get that old thing working. Everything was going fine till I gave up on the sound, and hooked up his game controller.. now the thing crashes all the time..  I need to just go in now and uninstall all that stuff..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. I am back.. and have some "issues"  (oh.. I am now working on MY computer.. not the one I was rebuilding.. I'll get back to that one when I find some of my brain cells.. or have some success and get my confidence back)

finally got the networking up.. stupid me was trying to FIX it instead of just setting it up again.. as soon as I "gave up" and just set up a new network.. it worked perfectly!

now.. sound on my system. I took the new sound card, installed it into MY computer.. loaded the driver.. set the intergrated sound to "disabled" and .. well.. no sound.

I went into BIOS and disabled the intergrated sound there.. and STILL no sound.

I had windows search and install an updated driver.. and STILL NO STINKING SOUND!

sooo.. I went to their website, and found this.. 
*In order to experience 4-channel sound, you must use a 4-channel capable speaker system. This card does not provide 4-channel sound output with the use of 2-channel speakers. *
soo.. my question might just be stupid.. but I have a set of speakers with the two speakers, and a subwofer.. (I think that's what it's called) but I am confused with the "2-channel" thing.

now.. let me tell you.. when I had the CDRom playing music on the old computer.. with this sound card.. it was hooked up to speakers that are just those $9 junky ones.. so I am assuming it will work with my speaker set.. 

oh.. and heres' another crazy question.. 
those DELL computers I found.. have 400MHz and I have a Pent4 with 1.8GHz (says 4.5 x 400MHz = 1800MHz) so what's the diff? I couldn't have 1800 when those DELLS only have 400 could I??

that has me VERY confused.. sorry if it's a "no-brainer" question.. 

thanks everyone.. gonna have sound blasting out of some computer sometime I am sure!! just hope it's sooner then later!


----------



## grybeard22 (Jun 25, 2002)

whitibo 
smaller pc ....the 4oo....look at it this way ....volkswagon compared to your caddilac!...lol

as for the sound card ...sounds like its a lower end sound card and will only be compatible with 2 speakers...in order to get your type of system sound to work you will have to replace it with one that is designed to run that setup with the woofer....such as sound blaster 5.1 where as sound blaster 5.o wont run but only 2 speakers on that sound card.

hope that helps some


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

WELL.. now that makes me happy.. so you think I have a caddilac?! 

and here I was wishing I needed a new computer so I could buy a DELL.. 

ok.. sound card.. umm.. says it works with sourround sound and 4.1 capable speaker system. I just put the cheapy speakers on, and it isn't working now either.. so it's not the speakers... but I found out what brand the speakers are.. and am on my way to their site now.. 

thanks for the quick reply.. now I can go to bed knowing I have a cadillac!!


----------



## grybeard22 (Jun 25, 2002)

lol ya I wish I had your caddilac .....I think I run a ......oh ya a ford...has a mind of its own sometimes....dell 700...lol 
might try looking in the multimedia setup in control panel since it says it is compatible with 4 spkrs.....thats what I had to change in the "other half's" system to get hers to work.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

man.. you sure know how to make a lady feel good..  now I am all walking around with this "high and mighty" attitude about my 1.8GHz.. and I don't even understand it really..  just knowing it's a cadillac is good enough for me.. 

well.. I went to the MadDog website (sound card brand) and put in a service ticket to them.. maybe they can tell me what else to try too.. I have gone into the multimedia area and have changed everything I can find.. 

WHOAAAA.. hold everything.. somethings missing.. dang.. I just went to my control panel to double check the multi media settings.. and it's MISSING!!  what's going on now? isn't that WEIRD??? 

I think someone just stole the hood ordiment off my cadillac!!


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

well.. at any rate.. heres the link to the speakers
http://www.cyber-acoustics.com/go/t...Acoustics&category=Speakers&model=CA-3001R-us

it doesn't say anything about 4.1 nothin'.. 

guess till I get my MultiMedia thingy back.. I can't do anything?! that's just too weird..


----------



## grybeard22 (Jun 25, 2002)

bet if you went into device manager you would find that the sound card is MIA or has conflicts!..lol...usually when the multimedia is missing in the CP it means that the sound card either isnt installed or the multimedia hasnt been enabled in the windows setup...might try looking there also

CP ....add/remove programs ....mutimedia and make sure there is a ck mark in there to enable it


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHH.. bummer on the GHz/MHz thing.. cause I just figured out what I am confused about..

The DELLs are: 2.20GHz with *400MHz* front side bus
I have 1.8GHz and dont know what the other thing is.. so see.. the DELL is a better one hua?! 

oh well.. at least I still got the Honda.. 

ok.. I couldn't find the multimedia thing still.. I ran the AIDA32 and it's showing up.. and the drivers are in there just fine.. BUT.. I think I need to go back to the BIOS and see what I may have done there.. I thought I only disabled the intergrated soundcard.. and don't think I could disable MultiMedia in the BIOS.. but hey.. I dont know anything about the BIOS either.. so I could have done just about anything..

ok.. now that my cadillac isn't a cadillac after all.. I am going to bed then.. 

thanks for all your help.. tomorrow.. I bet we will have sound!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I was just going to post that I thought you were confusing the front side bus speed, but I see you figured that out. Your 1.8 is still adequate. I'm running a PII 400 here, so you can cry for me now 

Does the sound card appear in the device manager? Is it being assigned an IRQ? Is there one free for it? Perhaps post them for us.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

*I HAVE ACHEVIEVED SOUND!!* 

well.. after a LONG time of trying different things.. I finally uninstalled everything.. even the card.. restarted.. and then shut back down.. reinstalled the card.. "chose NO when windows wanted to install the drivers".. used the disk to install the drivers.. and VOILA!! it works perfectly.. and I currently have Shania Twain blasting from my computer.. and couldn't be any happier!! 

I guess the only thing I accomplished by doing all this is the fact that I can now have both my CDRom and CDburner installed and both hooked to sound.. kind of a lot of work for just that when I don't even listen to music in here.. 

now... two little tiny quirks that aren't horrible.. but if I can figure it out, I would be VERY happy..

1.) when my modem dials up.. the sound comes through the speakers.. (pretty weird in the middle of the night if I forget to turn sound off.. and my dial up drops and reconnects.. WHEW.. talk about jump out of bed!) I have the modem sound turned off, but still comes through..

2.) my multimedia is still missing from the Control panel. is that bad? do I need it? I know normally there are more then one way to do the same thing..but that's weird that it's missing. I tried to restore to Saturday.. system said it couldn't .. then tried Friday.. same thing.. couldn't restore.. so I dont' know how to get that back or if I can just live without it.

Hey Candy.. didn't you just buy your hubby a new DELL?! man.. I would snag that DELL and give HIM the PII  but then again.. my hubby knows better then to touch a computer. not that I wouldn't GLADLY get him one and teach him how to use it .. just no interest.. imagain that.. 

thanks again guys.. Shaina has never sounded better!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hey I love Shaina........'they said, I'll bet.........' 

Not sure why multimedia is missing there, but did that sound card put its own control panel inside the control panel??????

I have a P4 2.4 that I built in Acapulco, just gotta get back there   Built him one too, so we're equal there. Don't spend too much time here (usually) to justify the investment. And besides, this one works fine.....but I do sneak on his every once in a while 

For the modem, I think we can put a setting string in the control panel. Let me look around for the one that disables the sound. But did you check to see if you have an on/off option in control panel/modems?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You may enter the following string to disable the sound. 
ATM0

Q10. Where do I insert an initialization string?

Start>Settings>Control Panel>Modem properties>Connection>Advanced>Extra Settings

http://www.phoebemicro.com/Support/FAQ/Modem_FAQ/modem_faq.html


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHH.. now I don't feel so bad for you..  you got a great system in Acapulco! 

so you live in Acapulco.. and only visit LasVegas? but have two computers at both places..  (I am soooo impressed!!)

ok.. I did the modem thing.. now i have to disconnect to see if it worked..  

and no.. there isn't anything in the control panel for the media..  very weird to me.. and when I went to add it (add windows components.. well..it was already checked  )

ok.. be back.. THANKS CANDY!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd tell you to uncheck it, let it remove, restart and check it again, but I'm afraid it may break something else  So, if it is working, I really think you can live without seeing it there.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HAHAHA.. I already tried that..  

ok.. modem thingy didn't work.. kept saying "hardware failure".. 

I think I can live peacefully and quitely without the MultiMedia in my control panel.. after all.. I never used it prior to trying to get the sound card installed.. 

I am going to go back and see that link you posted on the last page.. might help me more with the modem sound..  thanks!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Be sure you only type the letters and number, not the quote....I just tried it and it silenced my modem.

ATM and it's a zero.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

YYEEEESSSSSS.. I suprised myself again!! 
ok.. found it!!

when I choose to "connect to".. then a box comes up where I have to hit the CONNECT button.. well.. at the bottom, there is a "properties" button.. I hit that.. and it took me to another little popup that shows my modem.. and I could choose CONFIGURE.. and then to another little popup that says MODEM CONFIGURATION and there is a little box at the bottom that says, "enable modem speakers" so I unchecked that.. 

AND IT WORKED!!! 

I had to do it for both my dial ups.. but hey.. at least I don't have to listen to that ANNOYING sound anymore!! 

thanks guys!! This place is GREAT!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, can we mark this thread SOLVED or what????????  I can't remember what computer we have fixed anymore 

or how many


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

DUAH.. I didn't know it was a "ZERO" I had tried it with the quotes and without the quotes.. and thought about trying with a zero.. but when I looked at it.. I didn't think there was any way it was a zero..  

well.. modem sound is off.. and off is off.. I am just thrilled.. I have lived with that stupid sound for 6 years now!!! 

so does that mean that I am done with all my 'projects'.. all but that old computer?! humm.. seems weird to be done.. 

Hey Candy.. I was looking today at upgrading my CPU.. it seems pretty dang easy.. (yeah.. right.. said that before) but would it benifit me at all? I looked at a link someone posted.. for price watchers I think.. and for around $200 I could get Pent4 2.6GHz 800 but I don't know if I would see much difference.. 

always looking for better toys..  see.. my fear is gone..and I think I can do anything.. this could get pricy..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure if your board will support that high of a processor. You'd need to look at your manual......but with the prices of complete systems dropping like mad, it's probably not a worthwhile expenditure.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

Well OK then!! thanks.. and YES. I think we are about solved!

I will start up on that other old system another time.. spent too much time on it already.. but won't give up.. just wanted my kids to have their computer back for awhile.. 

THANKS EVERYONE!!! 
and Candy.. If I am going to donate to the site.. does it matter who's affero link I use? there have been so many that have helped me.. but if it all goes to the same place.. then it won't matter.. 

thanks!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It doesn't matter whose you use, but remember, I have disable account privledges 

Seriously, just use the turn off ads link at the top of the page, that way it all goes here  Then you can tell Tech Guy who all the great people are


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

MAN.. too bad you didn't have "unplug bonnies computer before she pulls stuff out" privledges!! 

man.. even my father in law knew to do that! I was telling him yesterday how he would switch out a CDRom.. and STRESSED to turn off and unplug comptuer.. and he said, "OH..I knew that"..  humm.. I didn't.. 

anyway.. Candy.. you and everyone have been wonderful! I couldn't have done any of this without you all! I look forward to learning more and more, and to our next BIG PROJECT.. what ever it may be..


----------



## panzer999 (Jul 14, 2003)

Man, I missed the end 

Good to see this one [SOLVED!!!] !

Been a little too dam busy lately...missed all the fun.

So, how about the older computer ?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH PANZER.. it's great to see you back.. I thought your wife took away your computer..  or fed the dog your modem.. 

well.. my computer is going great. I even swaped out modems with my kids computer.. I bought theirs about a year ago.. but they could never get online cause mom was always on.. 

then I networked the two.. and my modem was giving me troubles.. so traded those. Now I am in search of the BEST modem.. something special.. I don't know what I expect it to do.. I wish it would tap into DSL somehow.. but that ain't gonna happen.

anyway.. old computer is sitting.. giving me a break! I have 3 DELLS on their way that I will have to configure and deliver.. two of them should be here early next week.. and the 3rd isn't being shipped till the 10th.. but I will be busy, busy, busy next week.. so getting those other computers set up will be hit and miss as I get time!

BUT.. we will continue work on that old one. I have an extra monitor and keyboard and mouse.. so I might be able to set someone up with it?! we'll see.. but you and candy will be the FIRST ones I hook up with.. doesn't THAT make you happy.. 

and when do you start work on that scanner??


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well i am glad this lots sorted out now.

Off to get a cup of coffee ...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Whittibo I'm really glad that you got this fixed 

I had to laugh because instead of marking it [SOLVED] Candy marked it as [SOLVED!!!!!]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wait til you see how many !!!! MaryBeth is going to get


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

ROFL 

Might be the first thread that's marked as [#@&% SOLVED!!!!]


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. somethings missing from this thread.. I could have sworn WC posted something else.. I refreshed and then it vanished.. 

well.. thanks for pointing out the "!!!!!" something I would never have noticed.. and I feel honored that she thought THAT much of me to bestow such a wonderful honor! See.. it just means she was VERY excited for me.. 

Don't worry.. that old computer will be back soon enough, and making you all work for your money again..


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

I must have REALLY lost it now.. cause there's WC's response that was missing.. 

good thing I am not trying to do something technical if I can't even find a post that's right before my eyes.. 

I think I need to join John for that cup of coffee.. but I do want to know why he isn't having a "spot of tea"..


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Yes,
thats the 'Editing' facility.
Its there so you can correct spelling, or silly mistakes.

AcaCandy uses it for additional posting,
you have to check back, cos sometimes extra bits get put in.

(think i'll come back and edit that out .....)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

WC deleted and reposted


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *that old computer will be back soon enough, and making you all work for your money again*


_We're supposed to be getting paid_


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

and just HOW did he sneak it back in above mine then?? guess I should just be glad I am NOT losing it.. 

hey Candy.. are you still in Vagas? I saw that show again Monday night. I wondered which one you were..


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well i do drink a cuppa tea sometimes,
more lately, as i think too much coffee gives me a belly-ache.

The editing just alters the post where it is,
not like posting again.

John


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

dang.. he snuck another one in on me..  must be my slow dial up.. 

Hey John.. do you REALLY get 56k dial up? tonight I am speeding down the internet super highway at a rate of 24.6k Just GOTTA LOVE DIAL UP.. 

Hey WC.. you ARE getting paid.. the checks in the mail 
heck.. I sent one to EVERYONE who replied to me and helped me out.. keep watching that mailbox!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

No,
Actually i'm not getting 56k,
i'm getting 29.333 k
and i'm not sure what to do about it ....


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

HEY.. 29.3k is pretty fast.. 
good thing we don't have to pay the DSL prices for this speed.. 

I dont' think there is much you CAN do about it except get DSL. are you withen reach of it? I am out in the country.. so can't get anything but dial up out here. 

I looked into ISDN which is supposed to be 5x faster.. and I think it was only $30 a month.. BUT.. I had to have a ISP on top of that. the ISDN for $30 was ONLY for the connection to the ISP. 

well... at least I am not the only one at this excruciatingly slow speed!!


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *the checks in the mail*


Where have I heard _that_ before...


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

You believe me don't you??


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Oh my...that's a lot of 'but' 

Of course I _believe_ you, I'm just not basing my retirement on it


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

YEAH.. good idea.. dont' quit your day job..


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm looking into setting up a V92 modem,
i think they are a little faster.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OHHH.. do give me the details.. what is it.. what does it do.. and how much does it cost?!

Maybe WetChicken can find us one for $2.00 with free shipping 

OHH.. this is exciting.. even if it's NOT faster.. and I just THINK it is.. heck.. that would be OK too..


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

http://www.v92.com/about/

I dont know how much faster they are,
and your isp has to be kitted out for them too.
They also use 'call waiting' to inform you of
an incoming call.
Which is handy.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

It seems that their list of ISPs with V92 abilities,
is a very incomplete list.
It only covers one country, (America)
still trying to find stuff for the rest of us.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

http://www.usr.com/v92/

This one tells you more about it.

Just so you know, its not a particular modem,
its a type of information exchange.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *Maybe WetChicken can find us one for $2.00 with free shipping
> *


Sure I'd be happy to help out. Earlier this year I'll be opening up a new ISP which will be V.92 based so I'll get you a _special_ deal 

And yes, V.92 is much faster and has much better compression than the old V.90. You should be able to double the speeds that you have now 

I'll see what I can find on a new modem for you. They are backwards compatible so you can get it now and use it with your old V.90 service. V.92 also has some great new features that V.90 doesn't


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *They also use 'call waiting' to inform you of an incoming call. Which is handy. *


The customer needs call waiting on their phone line in order for this feature to work. A lot of phone companies are now throwing in this feature for free just to keep you as a customer, so check around for the best deal.


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OK.. just found this thread again.. didn't know we went any further. (sorry for not coming back sooner) but now it's 12:30 am and I cant' seem to figure out what in the heck all this is about.. so I'll have to come back tomorrow when I have a clear head.. I want to know more about this.. 

can't wait to see where this leads!! I like FAST..


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

where did all my pages go?


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

GASP.. what in the world happened!!!!! don't tell me that your book is gone.. I only show 33 pages.. and there were 101 pages!!!! 

WHAT HAPPENEDDDDDDD.... ?????


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

WAIT A MINUTE!!! this is MY thread.. 

I get it.. we both had simular threads.. (boy.. maybe we ARE related)

anyway.. yours is right here 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=160580&goto=newpost

now that you have just made my heart skip a beat.. I best go eat something for today.. since it's 2pm..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think you were both blondes in a past life


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

OH Candy.. that's funnier then you think.. because I would LOVE to be blonde.. I finally got brave enough to highlight my hair.. and the woman messed it up.. I had white streaks in my BLACK hair.. so then fix after fix after fix.. I was a strawberry blonde.. it is NOT a good look on me.. 

you'll have to do a search on my forum.. its all there including pictures..  a "must see" for anyone needing a good laugh! 

my poor husband never knows if I did anything to my hair or not.. every week it's different..  gotta love change.


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

oh my goodness! hahahhahahahahaha 
well, how did i get on your page? huh? huh? huh? hahahhaha


----------



## Whittibo (Aug 18, 2003)

don't really know how you did.. but at least you in the right forum!! Candy and John got lost all the way to ChubBuddies!!  
I am trying to talk them both into staying and playing over there too.. as if they NEED any more to keep them busy..


----------



## MaryBeth (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *don't really know how you did.. but at least you in the right forum!! Candy and John got lost all the way to ChubBuddies!!
> I am trying to talk them both into staying and playing over there too.. as if they NEED any more to keep them busy..  *


hahahahahha now who's blonde? hahahahahhahahahaa


----------

